# There is no such thing as a "Palestinian."



## Beachboy (Oct 29, 2013)

The Truth about the Palestinian People

*The Truth About the Palestinian People*

*"The 1948 Israeli War of Independence was between the  neighboring Arab countries and the newly formed state of Israel. The  Arab countries did not send troops to help the people that are today  known as "Palestinians" but rather they sent troops to drive the Jews into the sea. Most of the "Palestinian Arabs" fled to avoid the fighting. Remember, in 1948 they were not referred to as "Palestinians". This name was was created by the Soviet disinformation masters in 1964 when they created the Palestinian Liberation Organization (PLO)."

*Palestinian people do not exist

*A provocative headline? Its more than that. Its the truth.


 Truth does not change. Truth is truth. If something was true 50 years ago, 40 years ago, 30 years ago, it is still true today.
 And the truth is that only 30 years ago, there was very little confusion on this issue of Palestine.....
 .....What they dont like to talk about, however, are the very  similar statements made by Yasser Arafat and his inner circle of  political leadership years after Meir had told the truth  that there is  no distinct Palestinian cultural or national identity.

*
Rick Santorum: There Are No Palestinians, Everyone In The West Bank Is Israeli
*
Rick Santorum: There Are No Palestinians, Everyone In The West Bank Is Israeli

     Newt Gingrich raised eyebrows while he was rising in the polls in  December when he made the bizarre, mostly irrelevant, comment that the Palestinians were an invented people. Rick Santorum, however, has gone one step further and declared that the Palestinians dont exist at all.*





​ ​


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> The Truth about the Palestinian People
> 
> *The Truth About the Palestinian People*
> 
> ...


Who gives a shit what you call them?  You can call them_ "Long Beach in June" _for all I care and it wouldn't change the fact that there were indigenous arabs living in that area for generations that were stripped of their land rights by zionists moving in and driven out by jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.

Since Britain wouldn't put a stop to the bloodshed the zionists started, surrounding arab country's decided to act in order to preserve the inherent inalienable rights of indigenous arabs living there.

You don't give a shit about the truth, because you're trying to re-write history.

Furthermore, your link makes the same bullshit comment that they rejected the peace plan.  I got news for you, they didn't reject it.  It wasn't a fair offer in the first place.  What person in their right mind, would accept a deal where they had to give up 2/3's of their property they've owned for over a 1000 years, to someone who just moved into the neighborhood?


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 29, 2013)

In 1948 when Israeli's were attacked by Arab countries, the Israeli Army  pushed into land occupied by Egypt, and took it as their own.  A prize  of war that gave Jews a larger country.  The people that were defeated  now lived in Israel.  The defeated Arabs grabbed onto the name  "Palestinians," but there were no Palestinians before 1948.  The whole  thing was and still is an Arab ploy to take land that they lost when  they attacked Israel.  

Let the Israeli government do what it wants with the land in their own  country.  After all, in the Mexican-American War, America took the  southern border of the United States as it now stands.  Yes the southern  most parts of California, Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas were part of  Mexico.  Why should the Arabs of Palestine get a do-over?  Sorry, he who  wins the war writes the history.


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > The Truth about the Palestinian People
> ...



Rewrite history all you want, but don't expect me to believe it.  I have provided three credible links to prove that there is no such thing as "Palestinians."  You provide no proof, only noise.  Deal with this as adult, otherwise your opinions are not welcome here.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Rewrite history all you want, but don't expect me to believe it.  I have provided three credible links to prove that there is no such thing as "Palestinians."  You provide no proof, only noise.  Deal with this as adult, otherwise your opinions are not welcome here.


I'm not re-writing history, you are.  Or at least trying to.

Your first link claimed arab army's wanted to "drive them into the sea". Well, why do you think they wanted to do that?  I mean, you don't, all of a sudden, get mad at someone and want to rip their head off.  When it gets to that point, I guarantee, there were motivating factors.  And in this case, it was because zionists were not respecting the rights of the indigenous population of arabs.

That can't be stated anymore clearly than a famous zionist humanist, living at the time, who warned zionists moving into the area...



> _*the settlers must under no circumstances arouse the wrath of the natives *... 'Yet what do our brethren do in Palestine? Just the very opposite! Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism. *They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination*
> 
> [the Zionists] wax angry towards those who remind them that *there is still another people in Eretz Yisrael that has been living there and does not intend at all to leave its place.*
> - Ahad Ha'am _


Ahad Ha'am was right on the money, as this thread shows.  You fuckers don't like it when you're reminded that there was an indigenous population of arabs (that had been living there for generations) who have rights to.

This was commented on in a King Crane commission response to Woodrow Wilsons statement about the right to self-determination for the Palestinian people.



> _"If that principle is to rule, and so the wishes of Palestine's population are to be decisive as to what is to be done with Palestine, then* it is to be remembered that the non-Jewish population of Palestine - nearly nine-tenths of the whole *- are emphatically against the entire Zionist programme. The tables show that there was* no one thing upon which the population of Palestine were more agreed than upon this. *To subject a people so minded to unlimited Jewish immigration, and to steady financial and social pressure *to surrender the land*, would be a *gross violation of the principle just quoted*, and of the peoples' rights though it kept within the forms of law;..._


To "surrender" 9/10's of the land.  You got that?  They owned 9/10's of the land in Palestine.  Of coarse, that's before 750,000 of them were driven out by jewish terrorist groups like Irgun.



> _Israel implemented a policy of ethnic cleansing. *700,000 Arab Palestinians were either forced from their homes or fled out of fear of further massacres*, such as had occurred in the village of Deir Yassin shortly before the Zionist declaration._


----------



## Lipush (Oct 30, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> The Truth about the Palestinian People
> 
> *The Truth About the Palestinian People*
> 
> ...



I didn't say anything.

I have nothing to say


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2013)

* Origin and identity of the so-called Palestinians*

Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth, and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind:

&#8220;Why is it that on June 4th 1967 I was a Jordanian and overnight I became a Palestinian?&#8221;
&#8220;We did not particularly mind Jordanian rule. The teaching of the destruction of Israel was a definite part of the curriculum, but we considered ourselves Jordanian until the Jews returned to Jerusalem. Then all of the sudden we were Palestinians - they removed the star from the Jordanian flag and all at once we had a Palestinian flag&#8221;.
&#8220;When I finally realized the lies and myths I was taught, it is my duty as a righteous person to speak out&#8221;.

This declaration by a true "Palestinian" should have some significance for a sincerely neutral observer. Indeed, there is no such a thing like a Palestinian people, or a Palestinian culture, or a Palestinian language, or a Palestinian history. There has never been any Palestinian state, neither any Palestinian archaeological find nor coinage. The present-day "Palestinians" are an Arab people, with Arab culture, Arabic language and Arab history. They have their own Arab states from where they came into the Land of Israel about one century ago to contrast the Jewish immigration. That is the historical truth. They were Jordanians (another recent British invention, as there has never been any people known as "Jordanians"), and after the Six-Day War in which Israel utterly defeated the coalition of nine Arab states and took legitimate possession of Judea and Samaria, the Arab dwellers in those regions underwent a kind of anthropological miracle and discovered that they were Palestinians - something they did not know the day before. Of course, these people having a new identity had to build themselves a history, namely, had to steal some others' history, and the only way that the victims of the theft would not complain is if those victims do no longer exist.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters

Yeshua (Jesus&#8217; real Aramaic name) was born in Bethlehem, a Palestinian city in the West Bank and home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. The Church of the Nativity, one of the oldest churches in the world, marks the birthplace of Jesus and is sacred to both Christians and Muslims. While tourists from the around the world visit the site, they are subject to Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli construction of the West Bank barrier also severely restricts travel for local Palestinians. In April of 2010, Israeli authorities barred Palestinian Christians from entering Jerusalem and visiting the Church of Holy Sepulchre during Easter. Yosef Zabaneh, a Palestinian Christian merchant in Ramallah, said: &#8220;The Israeli occupation in Gaza and the West Bank doesn&#8217;t distinguish between us, but treats all Palestinians with contempt.&#8221;

Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters | The Ugly Truth


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> 
> Yeshua (Jesus&#8217; real Aramaic name) was born in Bethlehem, a Palestinian city in the West Bank and home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. The Church of the Nativity, one of the oldest churches in the world, marks the birthplace of Jesus and is sacred to both Christians and Muslims. While tourists from the around the world visit the site, they are subject to Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli construction of the West Bank barrier also severely restricts travel for local Palestinians. In April of 2010, Israeli authorities barred Palestinian Christians from entering Jerusalem and visiting the Church of Holy Sepulchre during Easter. Yosef Zabaneh, a Palestinian Christian merchant in Ramallah, said: &#8220;The Israeli occupation in Gaza and the West Bank doesn&#8217;t distinguish between us, but treats all Palestinians with contempt.&#8221;
> 
> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters | The Ugly Truth


Yeah that's more like an UGLY lie. The word Palestine or Palestinian is never mentioned in the Bible. OOOOPS!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## toastman (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> 
> Yeshua (Jesus real Aramaic name) was born in Bethlehem, a Palestinian city in the West Bank and home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. The Church of the Nativity, one of the oldest churches in the world, marks the birthplace of Jesus and is sacred to both Christians and Muslims. While tourists from the around the world visit the site, they are subject to Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli construction of the West Bank barrier also severely restricts travel for local Palestinians. In April of 2010, Israeli authorities barred Palestinian Christians from entering Jerusalem and visiting the Church of Holy Sepulchre during Easter. Yosef Zabaneh, a Palestinian Christian merchant in Ramallah, said: The Israeli occupation in Gaza and the West Bank doesnt distinguish between us, but treats all Palestinians with contempt.
> 
> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters | The Ugly Truth



Oh my..... 
There is no post of yours that deserves this emoticon more than this post:


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2013)

Words do matter----VERY MUCH       The use of the term  "palestinian"   to describe 
arab muslims who live in what was historically    Israel/Judea-----and what is today---Israel -
is very interesting. -------"WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT  MAKE WHAT THEY ARE CALLED"??
   If it made no difference-----why not call them    "PUMPKINS"----rather than adopting 
a word that for almost  2000 years was used  EXCLUSIVELY TO DESCRIBE JEWS?????


I have a marvelous idea.      How about this>>>>   the  IDF lands in mecca---
takes the city over and airlifts  20,000 jews -------declares the city a  JEWISH HOLY 
CITY-------They place a giant  menorah upon the  "kabaa" -----and fix up the black rock---
as a  HOT ROCK ---dedicated to the making of  POTATO PANCAKES   (aka  latkes----
eaten during the chanukah celebrations)                     good idea????


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> ...





> Joel 3:4
> Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;




Once again, a zionist caught in a blatant lie.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Oct 30, 2013)

[quote said:
			
		

> Joel 3:4
> Yea, and what have ye to do with me, O Tyre, and Zidon, and all the coasts of Palestine? will ye render me a recompence? and if ye recompense me, swiftly and speedily will I return your recompence upon your own head;




Once again, a zionist caught in a blatant lie.[/QUOTE]


Joel     who lived in Israel/Judea------writing in hebrew-----mentions some FOREIGN 
CITIES     which are enemies of  Israel/Judea at that time-----his time was one of lots 
of wars and drought and some famine-----and a bit before Herodotus        
In the translation above---
someone translated    "PHILISTIA"     which was the bit of land which is kiinda 
north Gaza---- as  "palestine"    <<<< something of a mistranslation since 
"PALESTINA"   is a word invented by  Herodotus centuries later and is greek as 
a nod to the fact that the people of Philistia were sort of greek----being Aegean.
I think JASON and MEDEA were Aegean----but I am not sure

The place is  on the coast and home to an AEGEAN people ----which became 
extinct a few centuries later----they were seafarers and somewhat war-like.

They were actually a kind of Aegean outpost------and they abandoned that 
outpost---in a time of war and drought----and that particular culture remains 
extinct----along with its language which is kind cryptic-----they did not write 
all that much-----but it was a written language-------unlike arabic  ----which 
was not a written language until  some  1000 years later


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Rewrite history all you want, but don't expect me to believe it.  I have provided three credible links to prove that there is no such thing as "Palestinians."  You provide no proof, only noise.  Deal with this as adult, otherwise your opinions are not welcome here.
> ...



Good.  It looks like we can get this over with early in the thread.  Muslims are programmed to believe *ONLY* the information that supports their spin on an ignorant third world view of things.  It is called "selective perception."  Below is an animated graphic.  What do you see "pac men," pyramids and triangles, or something else?  




​
We in the West are trained to "think outside the box"  because if you can not see the whole picture from more than one point of view, you are ineffective.  This is why Muslims are quickly written off by the West.

We have already proven in this forum that Muslim countries are not as intelligent as those  of other countries.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-badlands/316485-how-intelligent-are-muslims.html  Tell you what.  When Islam can provide a talent along the lines of Socrates.  When Muslims figure out that they have an overpopulation problem, and do something about it.  When Muslims get off their asses and clean up their slums, I will note their existence as a culture.  

Until them they are just a herd of barbarians that need to shoveled out with the trash.  How do I justify this?  Muslims look human, but are so far down the food chain that we must treat them like the terrorist animals they are.  Actions speak louder than words, my friend.  And, that "so-called" religion of theirs with 164 Qur'an passages promoting Jihad ~ just poorly written fiction.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> 
> Yeshua (Jesus&#8217; real Aramaic name) was born in Bethlehem, a Palestinian city in the West Bank and home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. The Church of the Nativity, one of the oldest churches in the world, marks the birthplace of Jesus and is sacred to both Christians and Muslims. While tourists from the around the world visit the site, they are subject to Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli construction of the West Bank barrier also severely restricts travel for local Palestinians. In April of 2010, Israeli authorities barred Palestinian Christians from entering Jerusalem and visiting the Church of Holy Sepulchre during Easter. Yosef Zabaneh, a Palestinian Christian merchant in Ramallah, said: &#8220;The Israeli occupation in Gaza and the West Bank doesn&#8217;t distinguish between us, but treats all Palestinians with contempt.&#8221;
> 
> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters | The Ugly Truth



The Romans called Jesus "King of the Jews" not king of the "Palestinians" You idiot




> Matt.27">Matt.27
> 1.[11] And Jesus stood before the governor: and the governor asked him, saying, Art thou the King of the Jews? And Jesus said unto him, Thou sayest.
> 2.[29] And when they had platted a crown of thorns, they put it upon his head, and a reed in his right hand: and they bowed the knee before him, and mocked him, saying, Hail, King of the Jews!
> 3.[37] And set up over his head his accusation written, *THIS IS JESUS THE KING OF THE JEWS*.




Imagine that a Jew educating a fake Christian.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_was_Jesus_called_the_King_of_the_Jews_and_the_King_of_Israel


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 30, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Good.  It looks like we can get this over with early in the thread.  Muslims are programmed to believe *ONLY* the information that supports their spin on an ignorant third world view of things.  It is called "selective perception."  Below is an animated graphic.  What do you see "pac men," pyramids and triangles, or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not your friend, shithead.  And I didn't quote a muslim, I quoted a zionist.  Just because you're some racist, ignorant prick, that doesn't change the fact that muslims have the same inalienable rights everyone else has.  So go fuck yourself, junior!

It's obvious you don't have the chops to debate an issue such as this.

May I suggest "bounce ball" or "four square", would be more your speed, boy?


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Good.  It looks like we can get this over with early in the thread.  Muslims are programmed to believe *ONLY* the information that supports their spin on an ignorant third world view of things.  It is called "selective perception."  Below is an animated graphic.  What do you see "pac men," pyramids and triangles, or something else?
> ...



Let's get this straight between us right off the bat.

We are all familiar in the Middle Eastern threads of the "I'm above it all, I have a superior understanding of these issues.  Listen to my approach."  I had to blow that out of the water right away.  And it worked, you jumped right into name calling.

Secondly, as HBOs Bill Maher so adeptly pointed out on his show last Friday night, "I can not be a racist, because Muslim is not a race ." http://www.politisite.com/2013/10/2...-stop-attacking-muslims-christians-are-worse/

Thirdly, the term "my friend" was a condescending term that you apparently did not pick up on.

Fourth, as a high school and college member of the debating team, I know a lot more than you do.   How do I know that?  You have not presented a fact/link to justify a word you post.  http://www.factmonster.com/homework/t8biblio.html

Fifth, you walked right in and proved my point that you are only capable of "selective perception" by slamming the graphic.

I think you are about done here, unless there is anything else you would like me to slap you for?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 30, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Let's get this straight between us right off the bat.
> 
> We are all familiar in the Middle Eastern threads of the "I'm above it all, I have a superior understanding of these issues.  Listen to my approach."  I had to blow that out of the water right away.  And it worked, you jumped right into name calling.


I didn't start the name-calling.  It was in response to you trashing muslims.


Beachboy said:


> Secondly, as HBOs Bill Maher so adeptly pointed out on his show last Friday night, "I can not be a racist, because Muslim is not a race ."  Strike two.


Shove that semantic bullshit up your ass!  You're a fuckin' racist! Period!


Beachboy said:


> Thirdly, the term "my friend" was a condescending term that you apparently did not pick up on.


Oh, I picked up on it, buddy.



Beachboy said:


> Fourth, as a high school and college member of the debating team, I know a lot more than you do.   How do I know that?  You have not presented a fact/link to justify a word you post.


What?  I provided the links in my post.  If you don't have the balls to go check them out, it's not my problem.


Beachboy said:


> Fifth, you walked right in and proved my point that you are only capable of "selective perception" by slamming the graphic.


I haven't said anything about the graphic.  You're playing word games.


Beachboy said:


> I think you are about done here, unless there is anything else you would like me to slap you for?


How could you possibly have "slapped" me, when you haven't addressed a single point I made?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> ...



They did not call Jesus King of the Jews, the word Jews did not even exist until the third century AD. 

Wikipedia is no credible source for anything.


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And, a fact/link to support your remarks?   I thought not.






​


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Here is a link to original Greek text.





http://www.qbible.com/greek-new-testament/matthew/27.html


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews."

Origin of the Word Jew


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews."
> 
> Origin of the Word Jew



Jews were G-ds people 2000 yrs before the time of Jesus hater



John 19 Parallel Chapters


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

From Sherri's link: 


*"The Jewish Conspiracy"*




> Unfortunately for the people of the world everything is going according to the New World Order Plan. But what is this New World Order Plan? In a nutshell the Plan is this. The Dark Agenda of the secret planners of the New World Order is to reduce the world's population to a "sustainable" level "in perpetual balance with nature" by a ruthless Population Control Agenda via Population and Reproduction Control. A Mass Culling of the People via Planned Parenthood, toxic adulteration of water and food supplies, release of weaponised man-made viruses, man-made pandemics, mass vaccination campaigns and a planned Third World War. Then, the Dark Agenda will impose upon the drastically reduced world population a global feudal-fascist state with a World Government, World Religion, World Army, World Central Bank, World Currency and a micro-chipped population. In short, to kill 90% of the world's population and to control all aspects of the human condition and thus rule everyone, everywhere from the cradle to the grave


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews."
> ...



The word Jew dates back to the third century AD, that is not 2000 years before Jesus, dummy!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

Now where's Coyote? She should defiantly jump in here and defend Sherri's the Jewish conspiracy theory.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




The word Jew comes from the from the word Judah. Even Sunni boy knows that idiot


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Now where's Coyote? She should defiantly jump in here and defend Sherri's the Jewish conspiracy theory.



What I have addressed is the fact the word Jew did not exist until the the third century AD.

The word Jew was not put into any versions of Bibles until the 1800s.

I provided a link to a document showing the original Greek text of Matthew 27, that shows the word Jew does not appear there. 

Respond to my facts, if you can.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Now where's Coyote? She should defiantly jump in here and defend Sherri's the Jewish conspiracy theory.
> ...




Who were the Residents of Judah? oh they were "Palestinians" you're an idiot


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Show me writings of contemporaries of Jesus who used the word Jew then. 

The word Jew appears nowhere in the original Greek text of the Christian Bible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Jesus was a Nazarene.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

> *&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497; *and &#1497;*&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1497;&#1492;* come from the name* &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1464;&#1492; *- one of the sons of Jacob, but also the piece of land named after that son. In English, we call that piece of land Judea.
> 
> Twelve Israelite tribes inhabited Ancient Israel, until the Assyrians came and exiled the majority. The major remaining tribe, &#1497;*&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;,* continued to reign until the Babylonians came and exiled them as well.
> 
> ...



Your Daily Dose of Hebrew (Ktzat Ivrit): where the word "Jew" comes from


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

It was this video where I learned Jesus was never called a Jew.

This is a speech by Palestinian Christian Dr. Mazin Qumsiyeh, who is a Professor and activist and writer and resident of Beit Sahour in the Occupied West Bank.

He is also an American citizen.

This video addresses the history of Palestine and Palestinians' roots in Palestine. 

Jesus was a Canaanite Palestinian who spoke Aramaic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> > *&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497; *and &#1497;*&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1497;&#1492;* come from the name* &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1464;&#1492; *- one of the sons of Jacob, but also the piece of land named after that son. In English, we call that piece of land Judea.
> >
> > Twelve Israelite tribes inhabited Ancient Israel, until the Assyrians came and exiled the majority. The major remaining tribe, &#1497;*&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;,* continued to reign until the Babylonians came and exiled them as well.
> >
> ...



Nothing there addressing when the word Jew was first used.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It was this video where I learned Jesus was never called a Jew.
> 
> This is a speech by Palestinian Christian Mazin Qumsiyeh, who is a Professor and activist and writer and resident of Beit Sahour in the Occupied West Bank.
> 
> ...





I used to talk to this muslim guy who name was Ismail, he told me the story of how he got his name from the biblical story of the "Binding of Ismail"


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > > *&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497; *and &#1497;*&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1497;&#1492;* come from the name* &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1464;&#1492; *- one of the sons of Jacob, but also the piece of land named after that son. In English, we call that piece of land Judea.
> ...



&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;-Jew...The book of Ester 500 B.C.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



There was no Judah when Jesus lived. 

Palestine was occupied by the Roman Empire, and the land was divided into Roman Provinces. 

Judeans were people from Judea. 

Judaism as a religion came about in the third century AD.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You have the original text?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



 Reread my post, 5th century B.C. Get a clue hater, you embarrass yourself. Nothing new for you though 



> So what was once an ethnicity - &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497; or &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1497;&#1492; referring to a person from the land of Judea - gradually came to refer to a religion, as the Jewish people wandered from place to place, their religious practice uniting them... as well as their hope to one day return to &#1488;&#1462;&#1512;&#1462;&#1509; &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1464;&#1492;- the Land of Judea and the rest of Israel


.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jroc (Oct 30, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Hebrew not Greek:



> &#1488;&#1460;&#1497;&#1513;&#1473; &#1497;&#1456;&#1492;&#1493;&#1468;&#1491;&#1460;&#1497; &#1492;&#1464;&#1497;&#1464;&#1492; &#1489;&#1456;&#1468;&#1513;&#1473;&#1493;&#1468;&#1513;&#1463;&#1473;&#1503; &#1492;&#1463;&#1489;&#1460;&#1468;&#1497;&#1512;&#1464;&#1492; &#1493;&#1468;&#1513;&#1456;&#1473;&#1502;&#1493;&#1465; &#1502;&#1464;&#1512;&#1456;&#1491;&#1459;&#1499;&#1463;&#1497; &#1489;&#1462;&#1468;&#1503; &#1497;&#1464;&#1488;&#1460;&#1497;&#1512; &#1489;&#1462;&#1468;&#1503; &#1513;&#1460;&#1473;&#1502;&#1456;&#1506;&#1460;&#1497; &#1489;&#1462;&#1468;&#1503; &#1511;&#1460;&#1497;&#1513;&#1473; &#1488;&#1460;&#1497;&#1513;&#1473; &#1497;&#1456;&#1502;&#1460;&#1497;&#1504;&#1460;&#1497;. &#1488;&#1458;&#1513;&#1462;&#1473;&#1512; &#1492;&#1464;&#1490;&#1456;&#1500;&#1464;&#1492; &#1502;&#1460;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1468;&#1513;&#1464;&#1473;&#1500;&#1463;&#1497;&#1460;&#1501;... (&#1488;&#1505;&#1514;&#1512; &#1489;':&#1492;'-&#1493;')


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 30, 2013)

History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews

The Etymology of the Word "Jew"In his classic*Facts are Facts,*Jewish historian, researcher and scholar Benjamin Freedman writes:*Jesus is referred as a so-called "Jew" for the first time in the New Testament in the 18th century. Jesus is first referred to as a so-called "Jew" in the revised 18th century editions in the English language of the 14th century first translations of the New Testament into English.*The history of the origin of the word "Jew" in the English language leaves no doubt that the 18th century "Jew" is the 18th century contracted and corrupted English word for the 4th century Latin "Iudaeus" found in St. Jerome's Vulgate Edition. Of that there is no longer doubt.The available original manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century accurately trace the origin and give the complete history of the word "Jew" in the English language. In these manuscripts are to be found all the many earlier English equivalents extending through the 14 centuries from the 4th to the 18th century. From the Latin "Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" these English forms included successively: "Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew," and then finally the 18th century, "Jew." The many earlier English equivalents for "Jews" through the 14 centuries are "Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews," and then also finally in the 18th century, "Jews."With the rapidly expanding use in England in the 18th century for the first time in history of the greatly improved printing presses, unlimited quantities of the New Testament were printed. These revised 18th century editions of the earlier 14th century first translations into the English language were then widely distributed throughout England and the English speaking world among families who had never possessed a copy of the New Testament in any language. In these 18th century editions with revisions the word "Jew" appeared for the first time in any English translations. The word "Jew" as it was used in the 18th century editions has since continued in use in all the editions of the New Testament in the English language. The use of the word "Jew" was thus stabilized. . .The best known 18th century editions of the New Testament in English are the Rheims (Douai) Edition and the King James Authorized Edition.*The Rheims (Douai) translation of the New Testament into English was first printed in 1582 but the word "Jew" did*not*appear in it.The King James Authorized translation of the New Testament into English was begun in 1604 and first published in 1611.*The word "Jew" did*not*appear in it either. The word "Jew" appeared in both these well known editions in their 18th century revised versions for the first times.

History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



That is not the book of Esther, the book of Esther is longer then that. And the word Jew did not exist when it was written.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews
> 
> The Etymology of the Word "Jew"In his classic*
> 
> ...



The Tanakh was written before the New testament or the existence of Christians. Reposting the same stupidity doesn't change that fact... Loon


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Without any fear of contradiction based upon fact the most competent and best qualified authorities all agree today that Jesus Christ was not a so-called or self-styled "Jew", They now confirm that during His lifetime Jesus was known as a "Judean" by His contemporaries and not as a "Jew", and that Jesus referred to Himself as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew". During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was referred to by contemporary historians as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew". Contemporary 'theologians of Jesus whose competence to pass upon this subject cannot be challenged by anyone today also referred to Jesus during his lifetime here on earth as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew".Inscribed upon the Cross when Jesus was Crucified were the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum". Pontius Pilate was the author of that infamous inscription. Latin was Pontius Pilate's mother-tongue. No one will question the fact that Pontius Pilate was well able to accurately express his own ideas in his own mother-tongue. The authorities competent to pass upon the correct translation into English of the Latin "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum" agree that it is "Jesus the Nazarene Ruler of the Judeans". There is no disagreement upon that by them.During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was*not*regarded by Pontius Pilate nor by the Judeans among whom He dwelt as "King of the Jews". The inscription on the Cross upon which Jesus was Crucified has been incorrectly translated into the English language only since the 18th century. Pontius Pilate was ironic and sarcastic when he ordered inscribed upon the Cross the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum". About to be Crucified, with the approval of Pontius Pilate, Jesus was being mocked by Pontius Pilate. Pontius Pilate was well aware at that time that Jesus had been denounced, defied and denied by the Judeans who alas finally brought about His Crucifixion as related by history.Except for His few followers at that time in Judea all other Judeans abhorred Jesus and detested His teachings and the things for which He stood. That deplorable fact cannot be erased from history by time. Pontius Pilate was himself the "ruler" of the Judeans at the time he ordered inscribed upon the Cross the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum", in English "Jesus the Nazarene Ruler of the Judeans". But Pontius Pilate never referred to himself as "ruler" of the Judeans. The ironic and sarcastic reference of Pontius Pilate to Jesus as "Ruler of the Judeans" can hardly be accepted as recognition by Pontius Pilate of Jesus as "Ruler of the Judeans". That is inconceivable by any interpretation.At the time of the Crucifixion of Jesus Pontius Pilate was the administrator in Judea for the Roman Empire. At that time in history the area of the Roman Empire included a part of the Middle East. As far as he was concerned officially or personally the inhabitants of Judea were "Judeans" to Pontius Pilate and so- called "Jews" as they have been styled since the 18th century. In the time of Pontius Pilate in history there was no religious, racial or national group in Judea known as "Jews" nor had there been any group so identified anywhere else in the world prior that time.

FACTS ARE FACTS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews
> ...



That is not true that the word Jew appeared in the original texts.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That's one line ...You're not too bright are you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> That is not the book of Esther, the book of Esther is longer then that. And the word Jew did not exist when it was written.


Don't take any shit, *Sherri*, kick his ass!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok Sherri... I'm sorry I called you names, that's not right..I apologize, but you're still clueless.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



You claimed it was the book of Esther and one line and no link to a document does not the book of Esther make.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Zionists keep trying to distort History, now we see them trying to rewrite the original texts of Scriptures.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



&#1488;&#1505;&#1514;&#1512; &#1489;':&#1492;'-&#1493;( Esther 2:5-6)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



There you go again, that is not any better.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews
> 
> The Etymology of the Word "Jew"In his classic*Facts are Facts,*Jewish historian, researcher and scholar Benjamin Freedman writes:*Jesus is referred as a so-called "Jew" for the first time in the New Testament in the 18th century. Jesus is first referred to as a so-called "Jew" in the revised 18th century editions in the English language of the 14th century first translations of the New Testament into English.*The history of the origin of the word "Jew" in the English language leaves no doubt that the 18th century "Jew" is the 18th century contracted and corrupted English word for the 4th century Latin "Iudaeus" found in St. Jerome's Vulgate Edition. Of that there is no longer doubt.The available original manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century accurately trace the origin and give the complete history of the word "Jew" in the English language. In these manuscripts are to be found all the many earlier English equivalents extending through the 14 centuries from the 4th to the 18th century. From the Latin "Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" these English forms included successively: "Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew," and then finally the 18th century, "Jew." The many earlier English equivalents for "Jews" through the 14 centuries are "Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews," and then also finally in the 18th century, "Jews."With the rapidly expanding use in England in the 18th century for the first time in history of the greatly improved printing presses, unlimited quantities of the New Testament were printed. These revised 18th century editions of the earlier 14th century first translations into the English language were then widely distributed throughout England and the English speaking world among families who had never possessed a copy of the New Testament in any language. In these 18th century editions with revisions the word "Jew" appeared for the first time in any English translations. The word "Jew" as it was used in the 18th century editions has since continued in use in all the editions of the New Testament in the English language. The use of the word "Jew" was thus stabilized. . .The best known 18th century editions of the New Testament in English are the Rheims (Douai) Edition and the King James Authorized Edition.*The Rheims (Douai) translation of the New Testament into English was first printed in 1582 but the word "Jew" did*not*appear in it.The King James Authorized translation of the New Testament into English was begun in 1604 and first published in 1611.*The word "Jew" did*not*appear in it either. The word "Jew" appeared in both these well known editions in their 18th century revised versions for the first times.
> 
> History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews



Inevitably mindless bigots must depend on Nazi websites to support their hate:

For people who believe in the Bible, see Bible believer.

BibleBelievers.org is the website of the Bible Believers' Church of Sydney, New South Wales, Australia.

Because the website reprints antisemitic material such as The Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Henry Fords The International Jew,[1][2] and Holocaust denial material from authors such as Bradley Smith and Mark Weber, a complaint was lodged under Australias Racial Discrimination Act.[2][3][4][5] In 2007, Justice Richard Conti of the Federal Court of Australia ordered Anthony Grigor-Scott to remove from the website antisemitic claims that Jews deliberately exaggerated the number of Jews killed during World War II.[3][6]

Bible Believers were described as "[o]ne of the most visible of the plethora of eccentric pseudo-Christian groups in Australia" and "extremist" by the Australia/Israel & Jewish Affairs Council (AIJAC) in their 2008 report on antisemitism in Australia.

Bible Believers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Try again, Wikipedia has no credibility. 

Zionist attempt to rewrite Bible fails!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

The word "Jew" did not appear in any Bible until the 18th century*The word "Jew" did not appear in any Bible until the 18th century.* The modern day word &#8220;Jew&#8221; is the 18th century contracted and corrupted English word for the 4th century Latin &#8220;Iudaeus&#8221; found in St. Jerome&#8217;s Vulgate Edition.Two best known 18th century editions of the New Testament in English are the Rheims (Douai) and the King James Version Bible (the A.V. or Authorized Version).* The Rheims (Douai) translation of the New Testament was first printed in 1582 but the word &#8220;Jew&#8221; did not appear in it.* The King James Authorized translation of the New Testament into English was begun in 1604 and first published in 1611.* The word &#8220;Jew&#8221; did not appear in it either.* The word &#8220;Jew&#8221; appeared in both these well known editions in their 18th century revised versions for the first times.Herein lies the confusion that is exploited by the impostors.* What are commonly referred to as "Jews" today are not the people that the Holy Spirit was speaking of in the Bible.* In the Bible, the word "Jew" means*Judean.* But today (from the 1700's on) a 'certain' people adopted the title "Jew" and have moved right into the place of chosen Israel.* In the Bible, the word &#8220;Jew&#8221; means anyone of the region of Judea,*or, any of the house of Judah. One must take each Scripture by itself to determine which meaning is to be affixed.However, today, the word &#8220;Jew&#8221; means a follower of Judaism, which is the corrupted religion of the Old Testament era Hebrews founded during the Babylonian captivity of approx. 500 b.c.* It is not the religion of the Hebrews in the Old Testament handed down from God to Moses on the Mount, but rather, it is a Babylonian corruption of that religion founded*not*on the Old Testament Scriptures*but rather*upon the Babylonian Talmud (added writings, the oral TRADITIONS of the ancient Rabbis) and the Kabbalah (Jewish mysticism).* These facts are not disputed by the Rabbis themselves (Quotes supplied momentarily).

http://www.biblestudysite.com/answers13.htm#3


----------



## toastman (Oct 31, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > History of God's Holy Bible and the so-called Jews
> ...



Hahaha no surprise that Sherri would use an anti - semitic site like that. 
Then when she gets called out on it, she comes out with her usual 'Zionist blah blah !'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Conclusion, the word Jew does not appear in original Biblical Scriptures. Other words appear and with new editions of the Bible, we find the word Jew appearing. Whether in any instance the word Jew replaced had the same meaning as Jew would require examining the original texts. What Dr. Qumsiyeh and others argue is at the time of Jesus that the word Judean and Jehudan referred to a resident of Judea (according to Mazin, a person was actually identified by where there mother was born, thus Jesus was a Nazarene, not a Judean) . He explains Samaritans were called Samaritans because they lived in Samaria.

Jesus never called Himself a Jew.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Matthew 2:23: '...he went and lived in a town called Nazareth. So was fulfilled what was said through the prophets: "He will be called a Nazarene." '


Matt 4:15 "Land of Zebulun and land of Naphtali, the way to the sea, along the Jordan, Galilee of the *Gentiles*--" (i.e. pagans) 

John 7:52 They replied, "Are you from Galilee, too? Look into it, and you will find that a prophet does not come out of Galilee."

The Prophecy, He will be called a Nazarene.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Conclusion, the word Jew does not appear in original Biblical Scriptures. Other words appear and with new editions of the Bible, we find the word Jew appearing. Whether in any instance the word Jew replaced had the same meaning as Jew would require examining the original texts. What Dr. Qumsiyeh and others argue is at the time of Jesus that the word Judean and Jehudan referred to a resident of Judea (according to Mazin, a person was actually identified by where there mother was born, thus Jesus was a Nazarene, not a Judean) . He explains Samaritans were called Samaritans because they lived in Samaria.
> 
> Jesus never called Himself a Jew.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z8zC05Hr0Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player



So, he called himself a Palestinian?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

The Prophecy is and was He will be called a Nazarene, which has been fulfilled.

And to clarify, he is a Nazarene because that is where His parents lived when He was born.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Conclusion, the word Jew does not appear in original Biblical Scriptures. Other words appear and with new editions of the Bible, we find the word Jew appearing. Whether in any instance the word Jew replaced had the same meaning as Jew would require examining the original texts. What Dr. Qumsiyeh and others argue is at the time of Jesus that the word Judean and Jehudan referred to a resident of Judea (according to Mazin, a person was actually identified by where there mother was born, thus Jesus was a Nazarene, not a Judean) . He explains Samaritans were called Samaritans because they lived in Samaria.
> ...



The land that included multiple Roman Provinces that included Judea was called Palestine. 

I live in North America but I never call myself a North American. But I am.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Your self definition is determined by what, exactly? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Your self definition is determined by what, exactly? If you don't mind me asking


The United States is located geographically in the North American continent.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



We know the land was called Palestine by the writings of Greeks like Herodotus and Jesus contemporaries like Josephus.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Your self definition is determined by what, exactly? If you don't mind me asking
> ...



I didn't necessarily mean geographically, but self definition in general


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




yes---a large area of land was called  "palestine"   by Herodotus-----it included the land 
once occupied by  "philistines"   who were aegean people------and also  Israel/Judea,  
large parts of lebanon and  what is today  Syria                         SO?     The romans 
continued to use the term  Palestina ------and  JOSEPHUS    who lived in rome----also 
used that term.          Later on----the term Palestina was used to describe what was 
generally     the erstwhile    Israel/Judea-----by the ROMANS -----and by the rest of the 
world  and------for almost 2000 years  EVERY PERSON CALLED A PALESTINIAN----was a 
JEW LIVING IN PALESTINE -------sometime in the  1960s -----arab muslims stole the 
term for themselves         SO?????           If I call myself  a  MARTIAN ----does 
that make me the owner of MARS?.       Josephus was a pharisee jew as was Jesus-----
and an ardent zionist.    I once read a bit about Josephus written by an idiot of the calibre 
of our board  lawyer.      He decided that  although he LOVED THE WRITINGS of JOSEPHUS----that  JOSEPHUS   made a  "mistake"    (just a mistake)  by his fervent 
praise of the   PHARISEES             poor sherri-----so desperate

for the record----the romans renamed   SHECHEM----"NEOPOLIS"      which the 
current arab invaders occupying that town blurred into   "nablus"-----since the desert 
garble of arabia excludes the   "P"  sound -------The romans did not call  Jeruslaem  
 "AL QUDS"     they called it    AEOLIA CAPATOLINA

iS THAT IDIOT LAWYER STILL PLAYING WORD GAMES?      poor idiot is desperate


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

lipush said:


> billo_really said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...



common sense!


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > billo_really said:
> ...



it's a sad thing for a person to have so much hate...Like i said, Sherri you will be judged by your hate.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

"common"  what?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories are Palestine.

Palestine in the time of Jesus was also called Canaan.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...



Common sense is hate to Zionists, not surprised!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories are Palestine.




Israel and the west bank  were ----at one time,   called  Palestine-----and at one time 
were only PART of a larger area called  "Palestina"   by the romans.     For almost the 
entire time the area was called  "palestine"-----the term  "PALESTINIAN"   refered to 
a jew living in the land area called  "palestine"      Arabs and christians living in the same 
areas were called   "arabs"  or  "christians"         Playing word games is what desperate and 
mendacious and disgusting sophist pigs do ------incessantly.         It is the LIAR's tool 
in debate


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > billo_really said:
> ...



common sense defines who you are?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> it's a sad thing for a person to have so much hate...Like i said, Sherri you will be judged by your hate.


lekh tiz'da'yen


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > it's a sad thing for a person to have so much hate...Like i said, Sherri you will be judged by your hate.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > lipush said:
> ...



The ability to understand the geography of the place you live.

I guess that is obviously something Zionists lack, too much instruction in lying and distorting truth.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t52LB2fYhoY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Try again, Wikipedia has no credibility.
> Zionist attempt to rewrite Bible fails!



And your Nazi website, BibleBelievers.org, is credible? 
You Nazi types crack me up.

BibleBelievers.org is the website of the Bible Believers' Church of Sydney, New South Wales, Australia.
Because the website reprints antisemitic material such as The Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Henry Ford&#8217;s The International Jew,[1][2] and Holocaust denial material from authors such as Bradley Smith and Mark Weber, a complaint was lodged under Australia&#8217;s Racial Discrimination Act.[2][3][4][5] In 2007, Justice Richard Conti of the Federal Court of Australia ordered Anthony Grigor-Scott to remove from the website antisemitic claims that Jews deliberately exaggerated the number of Jews killed during World War II.[3][6]

Bible Believers were described as "[o]ne of the most visible of the plethora of eccentric pseudo-Christian groups in Australia" and "extremist" by the Australia/Israel & Jewish Affairs Council (AIJAC) in their 2008 report on antisemitism in Australia.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

My Source is the original Greek texts of The Bible And Jesus.

Truth shall always be brought into Light!


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My Source is the original Greek texts of The Bible And Jesus.
> 
> Truth shall always be brought into Light!



Bibles were not written to be history books.   Nor did Jesus tell his flowers that he was a history teacher.

Seriously, when KKKracker girlies make such ridiculous assertions as 'support' for their extremist radical views - they cement a first impression of being loonie conspiranutter whacko fans.  And they cement resistance against even considering for a moment that anything they have to say on ANY topic is either well-informed or well-intentioned.

It is great, though, if on wishes to appeal to those with a grudge against whatever 'establishment' they perceive, the 'professional counter-culture' extremists, the wannabe 'revolutionaries', the lazy anarchists........and of course the rest of the moonbat loonie conspiranutter crew.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


>


That wasn't meant for you, my dear.

If it was, I would've said, lekh'i tiz'da'yni.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The lyng hypocrite sherriwhore seems unable to comprehend that the post above is exactly the kind of thing she accuses several others of with her siggie.

Certainly a MOST peculiar 'interpetation' of the Golden Rule as promoted by the Prince of Peace, whom she pretends to follow.....

SherriKKKins' Christianity is a fake and a fraud : )) 

She sows hatred with every post.......Satan is her Lord, for she gives Satan her homage.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hey, Billo:  Lekh'i tiz'da'yni.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Self definition is not determined by place of birth _alone_.

Are you that stupid?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Wow. You know Hebrew cusses.

I feel so retarded now, compared to your demonstration of such high intelligence...


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > billo_really said:
> ...



This is hilarious!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Learn English better, trying to talk to you is like talking to an alien.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Bubbaleh, that one would have to grow about sixty IQ points to be that stupid......  It's not really a question of intelligence, though.  

Sometimes people's IQ points are held captive by some rigid ideological frame of reference....or multiples thereof.   If the US Government came out with a study saying the best form for the wheel was round - you know some people would just have to disagree.......


----------



## toastman (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



SHERRI HYPOCRISY ALERT

Sherri just said that talking to Lipush is like talking to an alien, but as we all already know, talking to Sherri is like talking to an alien. She has once again accused someone else of what she is guilty of. 
Laughable really !


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews."
> ...



Really?  Which god.  It has been proven the hebrews were polytheistic until the return of the priestly class from Babylon when the rabbinical class declared they were destroyed BECAUSE they were worshiping multiple gods and the idea of one god above all others took hold.



> In the oldest biblical literature (12th11th centuries BCE) Yahweh is a typical ancient Near Eastern "divine warrior" who leads the heavenly army against Israel's enemies; he and Israel are bound by a covenant (a feature unique in ancient Near Eastern religion) under which Yahweh will protect Israel, and Israel in turn will not worship other gods.[3] At a later period Yahweh functioned as the dynastic cult (the god of the royal house),[4] the royal courts promoting him as the supreme god over all others in the pantheon, notably Baal, El, and Asherah (the last of whom may have been his consort).[5] Over time Yahwism became increasingly intolerant of rivals, and the royal court and temple promoted Yahweh as God of the entire cosmos, possessing all the positive qualities previously attributed to the other gods and goddesses.[4][5] With the work of Second Isaiah (the theoretical author of the second part of the Book of Isaiah) towards the end of the Babylonian exile (6th century BCE), the very existence of foreign gods was denied, and Yahweh was proclaimed as the creator of the cosmos and true God of all the world.[5]



Yahweh isn't even a hebrew god, it's edomite or moabite and was worshipped long before israel becaame a nation.  It is also widely believed that yahweh is in fact the canaanite god EL.  Notice... Isra-EL. Abraham was a chaldean/babylonian who worshiped the chaldean/babylonian creator god Ea/Enki.  When fighting between supporters of Ea and his brother Enlil favored Enlil, Abrah picked and moved his family to canaan where El worship took the place of Ea.  



> The earliest putative reference to Yahweh in the historical record occurs in a list of *Bedouin tribes of the Transjordan* made by Amenhotep III. In it, mention is made of the Shasu of Yhw. In 1979, Michael Astour suggested that the hieroglyphic rendering of Yhw corresponded very well with what would be expected if the term signified Yahweh.[11] Donald B. Redford[12] thinks it reasonable to conclude that the demonym 'Israel' recorded on the Merneptah Stele refers to a Shasu enclave, and that, since later Biblical tradition portrays Yahweh "coming forth from Se'ir"[13] the Shasu, originally from Moab and northern Edom, went on to form one major element in the amalgam that was to constitute the "Israel" which later established the Kingdom of Israel. Rainey has a similar view in his analysis of the el-Amarna letters.[14]



Judaism is an amalgamation of several ancient religions.  It wasn't new and it wasn't original.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

so comical when the   jihados   resort to  SEMANTIC SOPHISTRY------they 
  actually believe that it makes them seem "smart" 

  Now for reality.      The people today called  "JEWS"   (in english)    were 
  founded by one    JACOB who had 12 sons.       Jacob----so named because 
  he was born on the HEEL -----of his twin brother.     Ie---he was the kid born 
  second.    (its from a hebrew word meaning heel)      Jacob----according to the 
  scriptural writings-----had a spiritural experience in which he was renamed  
  ISRAEL    (from a hebrew word----not exactly clear to me but having some 
  thing to do with  "confronting G-d")         Jacob (aka Israel)   names his 
  son  JUDAH   as the son to take over LEADERSHIP    ----Thus the group 
  founded and fathered by  Jacob  (aka israel)      became ----as was the custom 
  of the time known as    "CHILDREN OF ISRAEL"        and since Judah was named 
  future  "king"   by  Jacob (aka israel)       the whole community was also called  
  "KINGDOM OF JUDAH"           In hebrew that is  YEHUDAH  for Judah----and 
  YEHUDI  ----for people from that group.            Forget the sophistry of the idiots 
  above      "jew"  is simply a translation of  "yehudi"  -----what people wrote in 
  greek and latin has nothing to do with anything worth talking about.    All of the 
  words I have mentioned are used in ancient writings in hebrew. 

  Anyone here ever hear  the  CANTEBURY TALES   in the original-----language---
  they spoke back then?      Maybe sherri might be interested in getting a recording 
  so she can add it to her theories on religion and ORIGIN OF WORDS


----------



## sambino510 (Oct 31, 2013)

In my opinion, these word games are getting us nowhere. The fact of the matter is, the area today know as Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza is as diverse as anywhere else in the world, with Jews and Arabs alike, each who have strong roots in the region for hundreds of years, each who have meaningful religious sites in the area, each who have a strong attachment to the territory. Israel will forever exist, as it should at this point despite what I feel was a mismanaged establishment of the country in the first place by the British. However, whether you want to call the people in the West Bank and Gaza Palestinians or Pumpkins, they deserve a state, and if they want to call it Palestine, so be it, and Jews can live in Palestine or Arabs can live in Israel and we can all live happily ever after. DEFINITELY not this simple, obviously, but I really wish it could be.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

sambino510 said:


> In my opinion, these word games are getting us nowhere. The fact of the matter is, the area today know as Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza is as diverse as anywhere else in the world, with Jews and Arabs alike, each who have strong roots in the region for hundreds of years, each who have meaningful religious sites in the area, each who have a strong attachment to the territory. Israel will forever exist, as it should at this point despite what I feel was a mismanaged establishment of the country in the first place by the British. However, whether you want to call the people in the West Bank and Gaza Palestinians or Pumpkins, they deserve a state, and if they want to call it Palestine, so be it, and Jews can live in Palestine or Arabs can live in Israel and we can all live happily ever after. DEFINITELY not this simple, obviously, but I really wish it could be.





nice sambino-------when I was a little kid-----and searched the skies for the FIRST 
STAR  each evening----so I could  WISH------"starlight, starbright, first star I see 
tonight----I wish I may----I wish I might----Have the wish I wish tonite"    

My wish was   "ALL PEOPLE IN THE WORLD SHOULD LIVE WELL AND HAPPILY" 

        see?------I was just as dim as are you----it didn't help


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

For gods sake, even the word "israel" or "Yisra-el" is not new.  EL is self explanatory, EL was the primary god of the Canaan pantheon of gods.  The etymology of "Yisra" hasn't been nailed down although it has been suggested it might mean triumphant, struggles, prevails or fights..

Yisra-el was a common name in ancient Assyria and Chaldea (mesopatamia, where it is claimed abram is from) and was used frequently up untilmodern times.  It has shown up in pre-hebrew dialects of northwest semetic languages such as Eblaite (2300-1600bc) and Ugaritic (1400-1200 bc).

All this proves is that the ancient hebrews worshipped the Canaanite god EL, who eventually became the primary god in the originally polytheistic religion  of judaism.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> sambino510 said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, these word games are getting us nowhere. The fact of the matter is, the area today know as Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza is as diverse as anywhere else in the world, with Jews and Arabs alike, each who have strong roots in the region for hundreds of years, each who have meaningful religious sites in the area, each who have a strong attachment to the territory. Israel will forever exist, as it should at this point despite what I feel was a mismanaged establishment of the country in the first place by the British. However, whether you want to call the people in the West Bank and Gaza Palestinians or Pumpkins, they deserve a state, and if they want to call it Palestine, so be it, and Jews can live in Palestine or Arabs can live in Israel and we can all live happily ever after. DEFINITELY not this simple, obviously, but I really wish it could be.
> ...



You know, except the palistinians.


----------



## sambino510 (Oct 31, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> sambino510 said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, these word games are getting us nowhere. The fact of the matter is, the area today know as Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza is as diverse as anywhere else in the world, with Jews and Arabs alike, each who have strong roots in the region for hundreds of years, each who have meaningful religious sites in the area, each who have a strong attachment to the territory. Israel will forever exist, as it should at this point despite what I feel was a mismanaged establishment of the country in the first place by the British. However, whether you want to call the people in the West Bank and Gaza Palestinians or Pumpkins, they deserve a state, and if they want to call it Palestine, so be it, and Jews can live in Palestine or Arabs can live in Israel and we can all live happily ever after. DEFINITELY not this simple, obviously, but I really wish it could be.
> ...



Your personal insults and mocking do nothing to advance your argument or our overall discussion. There's nothing wrong with being wishful, and I'm not some little kid sitting upon the roof waiting for a star to answer my pleas, I'm currently in pursuit of a career in diplomacy. I have no idea how it will turn out, but I'm at least trying. What would you prefer I do?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sambino510 said:
> ...




I was a child a LONG TIME ago------the only  "palestinians"    back then 
were -------jews who had lived in the british palestine mandate-----before 1948.  
My husband's papers are stamped  "palestinian"   -----the papers of arab muslims 
who lived in the same area were stamped   either  "syrian"   or  "arab" -----not 
'palestinian"        because at that time the ONLY people called  "palestinians"  
were jews.  --------in fact if they lived in the British palestine mandate----it did 
not matter WHERE they were born------hubby got there at age one----as soon as he
set ---tiny foot-----over there----he was a  PALESTINIAN------as were his parents.  
His place of birth was not mentioned.     sorry----but that is history

arab muslims became  "palestinians"   in the 1960s         I was wishing on the first 
star BEFORE    arab muslim palestinians existed.    My wish included ALL PEOPLE 
of all the world------especially the starving kids in china  who would have been 
DELIGHTED with the supper I refused to eat.      There is more----as a kid I thought 
the word  "palestine"    was a hebrew word since the only people who seemed to use 
it WERE JEWS.     There were all kinds of organizations in the USA that had the word 
PALESTINE  in their titles---------next to the hebrew names for the things-----in hebrew
letters           SHEEEEESH     you are dim


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Once again, Islamist Nazi switching the words to bullshit.  Dumbass moron Alfalfa smoker switched Philistia with Palestine, thinking everybody is as stupid as he is. The actual quote:

"Now what have you against me, Tyre and Sidon and all you regions of *Philistia*? Are you repaying me for something I have done? If you are paying me back, I will swiftly and speedily return on your own heads what you have done.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


>


Thanks for proving that Palestine was British territory, as the passport clearly says. 

Now take your foot out of your mouth.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



A territory called "palestine".

Now take my foot out of your ass.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> lipush said:
> 
> 
> > sherrimunnerlyn said:
> ...



&#1491;&#1506;&#1512; &#1511;&#1488;&#1464;&#1508; &#1488;&#1463;&#1512;&#1489;&#1506;&#1496;, &#1488;&#1464;&#1489;&#1506;&#1512; &#1491;&#1506;&#1512; &#1510;&#1493;&#1504;&#1490; &#1500;&#1497;&#1490;&#1496; &#1488;&#1497;&#1503; &#1511;&#1497;&#1502;&#1508;&#1506;&#1496;


----------



## toastman (Oct 31, 2013)

Sherri, lechi tizdaen et Sunni Man. Ani mechave she od mead, at tamouti, beeglal en makon  ba olam ha ze beeshveel ZONA camoch
Nachash !


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





there is more-----I believe that if the passport above was that of an arab muslim---
the person would be described ----as  "ARAB"       If the passport was that of a 
jew-----the person would be described as  "PALESTINIAN"         back then they
probably put in the  ETHNICITY of the person-------and ----that is how the brits 
did it.      "palestinian"  meant JEW ------------Sometimes arabs were called 
SYRIANS                         ??    I have no idea what syrian jews were called---or if 
they got called anything

I wonder how the OTTOMANS handled this stuff'

When my father was in the NAVY----his dog tags had an  "H"   on it      Today---
they leave the "H"   off--------I have no idea if they put a   "J"   on for JIHADOS


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> 
> Yeshua (Jesus real Aramaic name) was born in Bethlehem, a Palestinian city in the West Bank and home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. The Church of the Nativity, one of the oldest churches in the world, marks the birthplace of Jesus and is sacred to both Christians and Muslims. While tourists from the around the world visit the site, they are subject to Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli construction of the West Bank barrier also severely restricts travel for local Palestinians. In April of 2010, Israeli authorities barred Palestinian Christians from entering Jerusalem and visiting the Church of Holy Sepulchre during Easter. Yosef Zabaneh, a Palestinian Christian merchant in Ramallah, said: The Israeli occupation in Gaza and the West Bank doesnt distinguish between us, but treats all Palestinians with contempt.
> 
> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters | The Ugly Truth



Jesus was white and had blonde hair and blue eyes you ass hat. He looked like this.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Without any fear of contradiction based upon fact the most competent and best qualified authorities all agree today that Jesus Christ was not a so-called or self-styled "Jew", They now confirm that during His lifetime Jesus was known as a "Judean" by His contemporaries and not as a "Jew", and that Jesus referred to Himself as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew". During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was referred to by contemporary historians as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew". Contemporary 'theologians of Jesus whose competence to pass upon this subject cannot be challenged by anyone today also referred to Jesus during his lifetime here on earth as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew".Inscribed upon the Cross when Jesus was Crucified were the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum". Pontius Pilate was the author of that infamous inscription. Latin was Pontius Pilate's mother-tongue. No one will question the fact that Pontius Pilate was well able to accurately express his own ideas in his own mother-tongue. The authorities competent to pass upon the correct translation into English of the Latin "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum" agree that it is "Jesus the Nazarene Ruler of the Judeans". There is no disagreement upon that by them.During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was*not*regarded by Pontius Pilate nor by the Judeans among whom He dwelt as "King of the Jews". The inscription on the Cross upon which Jesus was Crucified has been incorrectly translated into the English language only since the 18th century. Pontius Pilate was ironic and sarcastic when he ordered inscribed upon the Cross the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum". About to be Crucified, with the approval of Pontius Pilate, Jesus was being mocked by Pontius Pilate. Pontius Pilate was well aware at that time that Jesus had been denounced, defied and denied by the Judeans who alas finally brought about His Crucifixion as related by history.Except for His few followers at that time in Judea all other Judeans abhorred Jesus and detested His teachings and the things for which He stood. That deplorable fact cannot be erased from history by time. Pontius Pilate was himself the "ruler" of the Judeans at the time he ordered inscribed upon the Cross the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum", in English "Jesus the Nazarene Ruler of the Judeans". But Pontius Pilate never referred to himself as "ruler" of the Judeans. The ironic and sarcastic reference of Pontius Pilate to Jesus as "Ruler of the Judeans" can hardly be accepted as recognition by Pontius Pilate of Jesus as "Ruler of the Judeans". That is inconceivable by any interpretation.At the time of the Crucifixion of Jesus Pontius Pilate was the administrator in Judea for the Roman Empire. At that time in history the area of the Roman Empire included a part of the Middle East. As far as he was concerned officially or personally the inhabitants of Judea were "Judeans" to Pontius Pilate and so- called "Jews" as they have been styled since the 18th century. In the time of Pontius Pilate in history there was no religious, racial or national group in Judea known as "Jews" nor had there been any group so identified anywhere else in the world prior that time.
> 
> FACTS ARE FACTS


She keeps posting from this looney tunes anti Semitic website as if it's true. Poor Sherri as usual has nothing but lies and made up garbage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

sambino510 said:


> In my opinion, these word games are getting us nowhere. The fact of the matter is, the area today know as Israel, the West Bank, and Gaza is as diverse as anywhere else in the world, with Jews and Arabs alike, each who have strong roots in the region for hundreds of years, each who have meaningful religious sites in the area, each who have a strong attachment to the territory. Israel will forever exist, as it should at this point despite what I feel was a mismanaged establishment of the country in the first place by the British. However, whether you want to call the people in the West Bank and Gaza Palestinians or Pumpkins, they deserve a state, and if they want to call it Palestine, so be it, and Jews can live in Palestine or Arabs can live in Israel and we can all live happily ever after. DEFINITELY not this simple, obviously, but I really wish it could be.



Mostly, I agree with you except I cant acknowledge colonizer Jewish Zionist settlers have the same ties to the land as the indigenous Palestinian people which include Muslims and Christians and Jews. 

Nations come and go, so who knows how long the nation called Israel, whose leaders declared her to be a nation in 1948, will exist. So, I certainly cannot say I agree with you that the 65 year old nation called Israrl shall forever exist.

Just wandering, do you feel the same about the approximately 235 year old nation called the United States? Shall the US forever exist?

I expect people felt the Roman Empire would never fall, too. But it did. Empires and nations, they rise and they fall.


----------



## toastman (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Without any fear of contradiction based upon fact the most competent and best qualified authorities all agree today that Jesus Christ was not a so-called or self-styled "Jew", They now confirm that during His lifetime Jesus was known as a "Judean" by His contemporaries and not as a "Jew", and that Jesus referred to Himself as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew". During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was referred to by contemporary historians as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew". Contemporary 'theologians of Jesus whose competence to pass upon this subject cannot be challenged by anyone today also referred to Jesus during his lifetime here on earth as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew".Inscribed upon the Cross when Jesus was Crucified were the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum". Pontius Pilate was the author of that infamous inscription. Latin was Pontius Pilate's mother-tongue. No one will question the fact that Pontius Pilate was well able to accurately express his own ideas in his own mother-tongue. The authorities competent to pass upon the correct translation into English of the Latin "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum" agree that it is "Jesus the Nazarene Ruler of the Judeans". There is no disagreement upon that by them.During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was*not*regarded by Pontius Pilate nor by the Judeans among whom He dwelt as "King of the Jews". The inscription on the Cross upon which Jesus was Crucified has been incorrectly translated into the English language only since the 18th century. Pontius Pilate was ironic and sarcastic when he ordered inscribed upon the Cross the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum". About to be Crucified, with the approval of Pontius Pilate, Jesus was being mocked by Pontius Pilate. Pontius Pilate was well aware at that time that Jesus had been denounced, defied and denied by the Judeans who alas finally brought about His Crucifixion as related by history.Except for His few followers at that time in Judea all other Judeans abhorred Jesus and detested His teachings and the things for which He stood. That deplorable fact cannot be erased from history by time. Pontius Pilate was himself the "ruler" of the Judeans at the time he ordered inscribed upon the Cross the Latin words "Iesus Nazarenus Rex Iudeorum", in English "Jesus the Nazarene Ruler of the Judeans". But Pontius Pilate never referred to himself as "ruler" of the Judeans. The ironic and sarcastic reference of Pontius Pilate to Jesus as "Ruler of the Judeans" can hardly be accepted as recognition by Pontius Pilate of Jesus as "Ruler of the Judeans". That is inconceivable by any interpretation.At the time of the Crucifixion of Jesus Pontius Pilate was the administrator in Judea for the Roman Empire. At that time in history the area of the Roman Empire included a part of the Middle East. As far as he was concerned officially or personally the inhabitants of Judea were "Judeans" to Pontius Pilate and so- called "Jews" as they have been styled since the 18th century. In the time of Pontius Pilate in history there was no religious, racial or national group in Judea known as "Jews" nor had there been any group so identified anywhere else in the world prior that time.
> ...



The link that put in her post is the site Bible Believers


Here is a little info about that site:


Bible Believers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Because the website reprints antisemitic material such as The Protocols of the Elders of Zion and Henry Fords The International Jew,[1][2] and Holocaust denial material from authors such as Bradley Smith and Mark Weber, a complaint was lodged under Australias Racial Discrimination Act.[2][3][4][5] In 2007, Justice Richard Conti of the Federal Court of Australia ordered Anthony Grigor-Scott to remove from the website antisemitic claims that Jews deliberately exaggerated the number of Jews killed during World War II.*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Philistia is not Palestine, idiot.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> ...


I thought he was a Jamaican Rastafarian?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Prophecy is and was He will be called a Nazarene, which has been fulfilled.
> 
> And to clarify, he is a Nazarene because that is where His parents lived when He was born.


OMG OMG OMG!  I just thought of something...Jesus was a Nazarene AND a Jew!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That was Moses.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> My Source is the original Greek texts of The Bible And Jesus.
> 
> Truth shall always be brought into Light!


Does your source come in flushable?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

GOBBLELY GOOK FROM SHERRI>>>>>

Without any fear of contradiction based upon fact the most competent and best qualified authorities all agree today that Jesus Christ was not a so-called or self-styled "Jew", 

They now confirm that during His lifetime Jesus was known as a 
**********"Judean"**********
 by His contemporaries and not as a 

                   "Jew", 

         and that Jesus referred to Himself as a 

                  "Judean" 

             and not as a "Jew". During His lifetime here on earth Jesus was referred to by contemporary historians as a "Judean" and not as a "Jew



   ROUDY ---HELP THE POOR WOMAN-----I THINK THE JESUS TO WHOM 
   SHE IMAGINES SHE REFERS SPOKE   ARAMAIC AND HEBREW  (I did read 
   the book)    PLEASE TELL HER HOW ONE SAYS  "JUDEAN"  in hebrew and
   and in aramaic.        I think you are better at both languages  than am I.
   I think sherri thinks that the  "JESUS"  of the book called the "NEW TESTAMENT" 
   spoke either Latin or Arabic


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

I want to thank everyone here for the opportunity to examine these questions and look at History from another perspective.

I know I have studied in bible studies of the progressive revelation of God to mankind, over time. 

I am now thinking more fully about how there is also a similar progressive shifting and evolving of mankind over time, as well.

And it is all part of Gods plan and purpose, that we always see through a glass darkly.

The world it is a changing.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Oct 31, 2013)

I'll never forget Sherri's famous quote, which I used as my sig a while back:

"Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine ! Jesus, the truth that sets the man free!"




It was then that I realized Sherri wasn't your typical pro - Palestinian. It was then I realized that Sherri was demented


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

gravity------HOW DO YOU SAY   "jew"   in rasta? ------uhm-----there must 
be a way -----since   ---uhm    HAILE SELLASSIE    was the  LION OF JUDAH----
and how do you say  "JUDAH" ------for that matter   "LION"???      sherri wants 
to know------she is FASCINATED with anything  about the word  "jew"   or  "judah"


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

toastman said:


> I'll never forget Sherri's famous quote, which I used as my sig a while back:
> 
> "Jesus was a Palestinian living in Palestine ! Jesus, the truth that sets the man free!"
> 
> ...


Nah Jesus was 100% Jamaican Rasta as prophesied by prophet Bob Marley. Praise be upon him.


----------



## toastman (Oct 31, 2013)

Ja man !!!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the opportunity to examine these questions and look at History from another perspective.
> 
> I know I have studied in bible studies of the progressive revelation of God to mankind, over time.
> 
> ...


I want to thank Sherri for once again exhibiting her lunacy and blind hate.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll never forget Sherri's famous quote, which I used as my sig a while back:
> ...



So Kingston Jamaica is the birthplace of Christianity?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

I want to THANK SHERRI   for providing me with so much laughter-----
----laughter always relieves my headaches 

   I have to say----when I was a kid---I thought the  NAZI PROPAGANDA---
     was something like  mad magazine-----which I considered VERY VERY FUNNY 
     back then -------but----NOW ITS EVEN FUNNIER   ------is there still a  "MAD 
     MAGAZINE"????         if there is------sherri's stuff should be forwarded to the 
     editors-------ITS BETTER


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

toastman said:


> Ja man !!!


Enjoy bra:

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=BhN14tANaRw"]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BhN14tANaRw[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Yup. Prophet Marley led Jah People from bondage in Egypt to Kingston. 

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=yC295nCKbAE]Bob Marley And The Wailers - Exodus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Sounds about right.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2013)

So now we need to address a new issue, why did the Jews steal Israel from the Jamaicans?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> So now we need to address a new issue, why did the Jews steal Israel from the Jamaicans?





THE RECIPE-----for those terrific  meat pie things    -------I tried to reproduce it----
-----no good------there is SOMETHING IN THEM LITTLE TURNOVERS-----that 
  .......eludes me


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> So now we need to address a new issue, why did the Jews steal Israel from the Jamaicans?



Israel didn't steal land from jamaicans, they stole it from the indigenous people of the area known has palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So now we need to address a new issue, why did the Jews steal Israel from the Jamaicans?
> ...





LOL   the ONLY      EXTANT  indigenous people of that area are  DA JOOOOOS 
   and Hebrew is the only  EXTANT   indigenous language------the rest of the 
   rest of the people are -------invading greeks,  romans and the dogs of 
   arabia -----   gee you are dim


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes, thanks for explaining the position of most jews, almost all israelis and all zionists.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

In 1800 out of a population of 275000 in palestine there were only 7000 jews.

Yet the jews are "extant" and every one else is a dog invader squatting on jew land.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Palestine


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> In 1800 out of a population of 275000 in palestine there were only 7000 jews.
> 
> Yet the jews are "extant" and every one else is a dog invader squatting on jew land.
> 
> Demographics of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





In the austrian town in which my relatives lived pre world war II -----there is not a single surviving jew       In the JEIWSH CITY OF YATHRIB----there is not a single surviving jew---
and the name of the city was changed to Medina   ---after a pig was buried there.    
What point are you struggling to make?      Bad news for you----THERE ARE ALWAYS 
SURVIVORS           LONG LIVE JEWISH YATHRIB-----dig that pig out of the ground!!!


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > In 1800 out of a population of 275000 in palestine there were only 7000 jews.
> ...



Again rosie, thanks for being such a fine representative of jews, israelis and zionists.

I don't even have to say anything, just let you post unhindered.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

Jews were majority population in Jerusalem in the mid 1800's,  Arabs also massacred and committed ethnic cleansing on the ancient Jews of Hebron in 1929, who lived there since before the crusades.  Now Arabs think Hebron has been their's since 2000 years ago.  

Yup...Arabs invaded Israel in the last two centuries, just like they did other lands. Whoop de do. Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

"Gaza fell first, and the attack continued northward until, after the Battle of the Yarmuk southeast of the Sea of Galilee (August 636), the Roman army withdrew from Palestine and Syria.* Jerusalem held out until the spring of 638.* Caesarea fell last, in 641 or 642, and with its conquest the Muslims ended seven centuries of Roman control in Palestine."

Palestine: History

Empires rise and fall, occupations always have their end.

And Palestinians remain in their homeland of Palestine throughout it all.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...


Again, thanks for proving a shining example of the stench of Islamic / Neo Nazi mentality. 

Dr Martin Luther King said it best "anti Zionism is just the modern anti Semetism"


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Gaza fell first, and the attack continued northward until, after the Battle of the Yarmuk southeast of the Sea of Galilee (August 636), the Roman army withdrew from Palestine and Syria.* Jerusalem held out until the spring of 638.* Caesarea fell last, in 641 or 642, and with its conquest the Muslims ended seven centuries of Roman control in Palestine."
> 
> Palestine: History
> 
> ...


Illiterate and ignorant. 

The people that remained in the land were Jews. Arabs came much later.  Arabs did not call themselves or consider themselves Palestinians until the mid 1960's.  Prior to 1948 if you called an Arab "Palestinian" it would be an INSULT because it meant you were calling him a JEW. 

As usual you're full of baloney.  

True story.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> So now we need to address a new issue, why did the Jews steal Israel from the Jamaicans?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So now we need to address a new issue, why did the Jews steal Israel from the Jamaicans?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Wow. You know Hebrew cusses.
> 
> I feel so retarded now, compared to your demonstration of such high intelligence...


It's not often you find yourself basking in the cool that is I.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

I find it interesting seeing zionists bitch about Palestinian's wanting to _"wipe them off the map", _
in a thread titled _*"There is no such thing as a Palestinian."*_


You fuckers really push the envelope, when it comes to hypocrisy.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. You know Hebrew cusses.
> ...



I'll cherish the moment


----------



## Lipush (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I find it interesting seeing zionists bitch about Palestinian's wanting to _"wipe them off the map", _
> in a thread titled _*"There is no such thing as a Palestinian."*_
> 
> 
> You fuckers really push the envelope, when it comes to hypocrisy.



They say there is no such thing as Israel.

We learn to speak each other's language is all.

I see it as a positive thingy


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> They say there is no such thing as Israel.
> 
> We learn to speak each other's language is all.
> 
> I see it as a positive thingy


The difference is, you only "claim" they wanna wipe you out; whereas, your side is actively "trying" to wipe them out by taking their land, taking their lives and taking their history.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



More hasbara.

That quote was claimed to have been made by MLK  by a zionist, made at the home of a zionist at Harvard, and it has never been authenticated and is not included in any works of MLK quotes. There were several people present when it was made but no one other then then the 2 zionists have ever come forward to corroborate it.  

In Wiki it is listed as "disputed" and this article rebutting it was published in "Counterpunch" in Jan 2004.  Among it's many other points is the fact that  MLK was not at Harvard (or Columbia) when it is alleged to have happened.

We won't not even go into the zionist HOAX letter written in support of this quote.  That would be piling on...



> *Desperation and Drastic Measures
> The Use and Abuse of Martin Luther King Jr. by Israel&#8217;s Apologists*
> by FADI KIBLAWI And WILL YOUMANS
> 
> ...



What does all this prove?  Zionists will even flog the legacy of a prominent yet dead civil rights leader like MLK to advance it's agenda.

Like a rented, servant donkey...

As long as it advances zionism, no hasbara moment is too filthy or despicable.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



From his own lips

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr2Cxuh2Wk]Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So?  Where in that speech does he say criticism of zionism makes one a jew hating anti semitic donkey?

Because that's what the zionists claim he said.

And it was a hasbara lie...


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh what the hell, let's go with the hoax "Letter to a Zionist Friend" written by a zionist and attributable to MLK.  We'll call it...

*HASBARA 2*

Letter to an Anti-Zionist Friend - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Letter to an Anti-Zionist Friend" is an open letter attributed to Martin Luther King, Jr. that expressed support for Zionism and declared that "anti-Zionist is inherently anti-Semitic, and ever will be so."[1]
History

The letter may have been based on a statement attributed to King at a dinner event in Cambridge, Massachusetts.[2] According to Seymour Martin Lipset, an African American student made a statement sharply critical of Zionists at a dinner that Lipset recalled as having taken place in 1968, and King replied: "Don't talk like that. When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking anti-Semitism."[3]

According to Eric Sundquist, a professor at UCLA, "eventually, through channels that are difficult to pin down, this quotation was transformed into a text purportedly by King titled 'Letter to an Anti-Zionist Friend,' which was said to have appeared in an August 1967 issue of Saturday Review and later reprinted in a book This I Believe: Selections from the Writings of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.[2] However, no such letter was published in any of the four Saturday Review issues released that month.[2][4][5] The letter was allegedly re-published in This I Believe: Selections from the Writings of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr., but no book by that name has been located.[2][4][6] The letter was not found in the King archives at Boston University.[5]

There appear to be no references to the letter before 1999.[5][7] Tim Wise suggests that it originated with Marc Schneier, who published portions of it in Shared Dreams: Martin Luther King Jr. and the Jewish Community that year.[4]

Fadi Kiblawi and Will Youmans have questioned the authenticity of Lipset's account.[6] According to a Harvard Crimson article published days after King's death, King had not been to Cambridge since April 23, 1967.[8] Kiblawi and Youmans did not find any 1968 speeches by King in the Stanford University archives.[6]

The letter was quoted by Ariel Sharon before the Knesset on January 26, 2005.[9][10] It was also cited by the Anti-Defamation League in testimony before the United States House of Representatives.[6][5][11] Other prominent individuals quoting the letter include Natan Sharansky (in the November 2003 issue of Commentary) and Mortimer Zuckerman (in the September 17, 2001, issue of U.S. News & World Report).[6][9]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Lipush said:


> I'll cherish the moment


That'll be $4.50 (+tax)


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

What's also hilarious is the gymnastics other zionists went through to try to substantiate the sentiment of the contents while at the same time admitting it was a hoax....


> According to Sundquist, King "paid frequent tribute to Jewish support for black rights, defended Israel's right to exist, supported the Jewish state during the Six Day War (while calling for a negotiated settlement in keeping with his advocacy of nonviolence), and on more than one occasion opposed the anti-Zionism then taking increasing hold in the Black Power movement." According to Sundquist, while the letter is a hoax, the sentiments it expresses are those of Dr. King.[12] Sundquist states that the positions expressed in the forged letter "are in no way at odds with King's views."[2]
> 
> Wise asserts that King "appears never to have made any public comment about Zionism per se." According to Wise, the Lipset quote does not support the claim that opposition to Zionism was inherently anti-Semitic, and the comment in question may have been limited to the specific circumstances: "As for what King would say today about Israel, Zionism, and the Palestinian struggle, one can only speculate."[4] Kiblawi and Youmans suggest that a reliance on King's views in this matter constitutes a fallacious argument from authority, since Middle East issues were not among King's areas of expertise. They also assert that the Lipset quote was a reply to explicitly anti-white and anti-Semitic militancy of the time, and that most modern-day renditions omit this "crucial context".[6]



In other words, fake but real.

Does that remind anyone of Dan Rathers fall from grace during the Bush "letter" hoax?

You can't make this stuff up.  Dan rather probably wishes he was a zionist jew...he mightr have been able to save his career if the full weight of AIPAC, American jews and the State of israel were behind him...heheh.

Poor donkey, his usefulness ended.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



MLK supported Israel, you heard what he said


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



So?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Thank you... Now move on nutjob ..You bother me


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



That's one black guy...anymore?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Gaza fell first, and the attack continued northward until, after the Battle of the Yarmuk southeast of the Sea of Galilee (August 636), the Roman army withdrew from Palestine and Syria.* Jerusalem held out until the spring of 638.* Caesarea fell last, in 641 or 642, and with its conquest the Muslims ended seven centuries of Roman control in Palestine."
> 
> Palestine: History
> 
> ...





  arabic and islam were introduced to the area called  "palestine"   and to syria and Egypt 
during the seventh century by invaders from  arabia      Islam is a foreign religion and arabic  is a foreign language in the erstwhile  palestine.      The persons in the area most long who were part of the barbaric invasion  are the bedouin of the negev who continue to 
carry their original culture from  ARABIA  -----there is no evidence of anything indigenous to 
the land that had been called  palestine for about 2000 years  in their customs, or beliefs 
or behaviors--------they are actually ARABS      There are other people today called 
"palestinians"  who are not  arabs------generally they are syrians and egytpians.     The 
land that had been called palestine for 2000 years  NEVER had a stable population-----being 
constantly both war torn and subject to changes in climate that led to famines.     The ONLY 
people extant who have a lengthy history in that land and maintain language and 
customs and culture from that land are   JEWS

anyone who claims that  ANY  group of people---culture,  ethnic group,  etc that lives there 
today -----had maintained a signficant presence there for THOUSANDS OF YEARS----is 
an idiot -----all of the nations that lived there in ANTIQUITY-----are now extinct---except 
the jews and the jews maintained themselves OFTEN outside of that land-------thus empires do rise and fall       No question.     The great egyptian empire 
fell ------no one speaks the language of that culture or practices its religion.    The great 
ASSYRIAN culture----rose and fell-----its tiny remnant ---the chaldeans are being wiped out 
by muslim arab invaders       The great Iranian empire fell-----its tiny remnant ---the zoroastrians---surviving some in Mumbai and some in Israel   and also being wiped out in 
Iran.

  Of the Egyptian past empire----those who maintained themselves the longest 
still there are  the COPTS        ----they are also being wiped out.      Before the Copts 
the oldest extant community in Egypt were the JEWS OF ALEXANDRIA ---who had been 
there for more than 2500 years------now wiped out.     Of the Babylonian empire----
besides the Chaldeans ----the longest survivors were the jews of Baghdad-----now wiped 
out.     Interestingly----just about the only people who still know and use the language of 
the great babylonian empire------are the jews and chaldeans

  Language is a key to understanding the migrations of people.    In some aspects 
it is more accurate than  DNA studies.   The arabic of the Bedouins of the negev ---
is  DIRECTLY FROM ARABIA------the language of an illiterate people is a firm 
indicator of their origins.     Suggesting that they were originally from "palestine" ---
takes a really stupid person.     Their arabic is not even close to the arabic of egyptians--
or syrians ------who speak the language of the INVADERS------their arabic is of their 
FOREFATHERS in  arabia 

for those who do not know-----arabic comes in so many DIFFERENT dialects----that 
the arabic speaking people of different countries cannot even talk to each other easily.
Interestinly enough------the hebrew of jews separated by thousands of miles and 
centuries of time------remained stable with only very very minor alterations in 
pronunciation and usages        The huge differences in the various forms of arabic speak 
to the fact that highly diverse peoples were victims of its imposition.    Of all the diversified 
orgins of the arabic speaking people of the middle east------ONE OF THE MOST 
diversified are the people who today call themselvs  "palestinians".     They are recent 
remnants of many people who invaded that land-----from    Egyptians--to Assyrians, to 
Babylonians,  to  Romans,  to Greeks,  to Persians   etc etc etc       and recent speakers of 
an IMPOSED LANGUAGE-----to wit-----arabic     and an iimposed religion---to wit ---
islam         and an imposed ideology        to wit     KILL THE JEWS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity. 

I would hope the poster who started this thread will one day turn from hate and turn to God.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity.
> 
> I would hope the poster who started this thread will one day turn from hate and turn to God.





The title of this thread was placed by  "beachboy"      It is a quotation 
from a  Muslim who lived in the land that was once called "palestine"  
and referred to the fact that muslims did not identify themselves as  
"palestinians"    until the 1960s    

Sherri insists that it is a statement of hatred and seems to hope that the 
muslim who made it  ---------may someday "turn to a ''god"" "      
I doubt it------he is probably just another genocidal  isa-respecter----but 
his statement is certainly not a statement of  "hatred"      It was a statement 
of fact        If he was an isa-respecter-----at least he was an honest isa-respecter---
there is  HOPE

for almost 2000 years the only people called  "palestinians"   were jews living 
in the land that the romans renamed  PALESTINA when they invaded and STOLE 
it.     -------they certainly did not call THEMSELVES   "palestinians"  even whilst 
they  occupied it and engaged in genocide.     The term PALESTINE  appears 
so much in  JEWISH WRITINGS -----post  300  AD------that as a child I thought 
it was a hebrew word  -------it is a latin derivation of a word coined by a greek
        When wirtten out in hebrew it is an OBVIOUSLY foreign word in that it 
has LOTS OF LETTERS  ---
It is also foreign to the persons sherri claims    ARE THE "PALESTINIANS"  of today. 
and for THOUSANDS OF YEARS.        They cannot even pronounce it

Herodotus would probably bust a gut laughing if he heard an arab refer to 
the land he dubbed    "PALESTINA"  

      as       BALESTINE


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 31, 2013)

In 1948 when Israeli's were attacked by Arab countries, the Israeli Army   pushed into land occupied by Egypt, and took it as their own.  A prize   of war that gave Jews a larger country.  The people that were defeated   now lived in Israel.  The defeated Arabs grabbed onto the name   "Palestinians," but there were no Palestinians before 1948.  The whole   thing was and still is an Arab ploy to take land that they lost when   they attacked Israel.  







This is a map of the United States before the  Mexican-American War of 1846-1848.  Note the areas where America's  Southern Border is today.  That is because the United States won that  war, and it has been our land for 165 years.​ 
Let the Israeli government do what it wants with the West Bank.  After  all it is their country.   Why should the Arabs of Palestine get a  do-over?  Sorry, he who  wins the war writes the history.  Here are some  rare 1948 photos of that glorious Israeli victory.  Ignore the Muslims  in the West Bank, they have no ground to stand on.  Palestinians?  Kiss  my ass.  That's the take of this Independent WASP.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity.
> 
> I would hope the poster who started this thread will one day tu*rn from hate and turn to God.*



When do you plan on doing it?


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel and the Occupied Palestinian Territories are Palestine.
> 
> Palestine in the time of Jesus was also called Canaan.



Oh, and by whom?  Where are the copious citations and references for that assertion? 

I'm guessing that's just one more 'fact' the sherriliarwhore pulled out of her voluminous pus-dripping pestilential................................. well, out of some random orifice or other.........


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the opportunity to examine these questions and look at History from another perspective.
> 
> I know I have studied in bible studies of the progressive revelation of God to mankind, over time.
> 
> ...



Let's all thank the lying sherriKKKins for showing its true KKKolors yet again.  It uses hate speech sites as 'references' for its spewage.  

Still, there's a grain of truth in the mound of lying shit the filthy sherrithing posted above.  Humanity is indeed evolving...................  I just wish the l'il sherriturd would join the movement!


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity.
> 
> I would hope the poster who started this thread will one day turn from hate and turn to God.



And the rest of us have been hoping exactly that about you, l'il sherrithing.  Turn away from Satan and truly follow Jesus....... at least stop lying about who your Master is now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity.
> ...



Are you a Zionist capable of comprehending English?

If so, go to Pg 1 of the thread and see for yourself who the comments were directed to.


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



He was simply addressing the comment to the poster to whom it actually applied.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Beachboy,

You wrote:

"In 1948 when Israeli's were attacked by Arab countries, the Israeli Army pushed into land occupied by Egypt, and took it as their own. A prize of war that gave Jews a larger country. The people that were defeated now lived in Israel. The defeated Arabs grabbed onto the name "Palestinians," but there were no Palestinians before 1948. The whole thing was and still is an Arab ploy to take land that they lost when they attacked Israel."

My response:

Your account of what happened is inaccurate. Egyptian land was not occupied until 1967 after Israel started a war with Egypt that year. 

And the land has been called Palestine since the time of Herodotus. 

You really should get your facts straight. 

And the history of the US has nothing to do with the Zionist colonial terrorist enterprise in Palestine.  

Today, we have intl laws that state sovereignty of land cannot be obtained by military conquest. 

Any land Israel grabbed by military conquest, she occupies under intl law, and has no sovereignty rights in that land.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Beachboy,
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> ...



You spew your Jew hatred everyday here.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy,
> ...



Facts are facts, respond to them for a change instead of resorting to your regular Zionist personal attack script.


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



This is the thing about posting with brainwashed Muslims and their third world educations.  Dramatic statement denying what offends them, but we never see any fact/links to justify a word they post.






Without a doubt, Muslims are the dumbest beings on planet Earth.




​


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> This is the thing about posting with brainwashed Muslims and their third world educations.  Dramatic statement denying what offends them, but we never see any fact/links to justify a word they post.


You're a fuckin' liar!

I posted links and you just acted like they weren't there.  But that's all it is........an act!

You obviously don't have the chops to debate a complex issue, so you just constantly repeat these bullshit mantra's over and over and over...

...do you know who constantly repeats the same shit  over and over?

Trolls, that's who.  So your a little fuckin' troll, just passing through trying to stir up shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing about posting with brainwashed Muslims and their third world educations.  Dramatic statement denying what offends them, but we never see any fact/links to justify a word they post.
> ...



And that last post of his I responded to he spewed out a bunch of false claims and presented nothing to support those claims.


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing about posting with brainwashed Muslims and their third world educations.  Dramatic statement denying what offends them, but we never see any fact/links to justify a word they post.
> ...



Apparently, you chose your usual name-calling alternative rather than reposting your links if I had missed them.  

Actually, not a surprise, emotional over-reaction is typical of primates at the bottom of the food chain.   Like to try again?  

If we get links supporting a Muslim argument, they will be the first I have seen since I have been in USMB.  $5 says we will never see an appropriate, credible link from Billo_Really.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

UN Documents confirm there is a Palestine. 


The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem:1917-1988PART I1917-1947- See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)

The question of Palestine was brought before the United Nations shortly after the end of the Second World War.*The origins of the Palestine problem as an international issue, however, lie in events occurring towards the end of the First World War. These events led to a League of Nations decision to place Palestine under the administration of Great Britain as the Mandatory Power under the Mandates System adopted by the League. In principle, the Mandate was meant to be in the nature of a transitory phase until Palestine attained the status of a fully independent nation, a status provisionally recognized in the League's Covenant, but in fact the Mandate's historical evolution did not result in the emergence of Palestine as an independent nation.The decision on the Mandate did not take into account the wishes of the people of Palestine, despite the Covenant's requirements that "the wishes of these communities must be a principal consideration in the selection of the Mandatory". This assumed special significance because, almost five years before receiving the mandate from the League of Nations, the British Government had given commitments to the Zionist Organization regarding the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine, for which Zionist leaders had pressed a claim of "historical connection" since their ancestors had lived in Palestine two thousand years earlier before dispersing in the "Diaspora".*During the period of the Mandate, the Zionist Organization worked to secure the establishment of a Jewish national home in Palestine. The indigenous people of Palestine, whose forefathers had inhabited the land for virtually the two preceding millennia felt this design to be a violation of their natural and inalienable rights. They also viewed it as an infringement of assurances of independence given by the Allied Powers to Arab leaders in return for their support during the war. The result was mounting resistance to the Mandate by Palestinian Arabs, followed by resort to violence by the Jewish community as the Second World War drew to a close.- See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)


----------



## Hollie (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN Documents confirm there is a Palestine.



But no "Palestinians".

An invented people with an invented "nationality".


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN Documents confirm there is a Palestine.
> 
> 
> The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem:1917-1988PART I1917-1947- See more at: The Origins and Evolution of the Palestine Problem - CEIRPP, DPR study, part I: 1917-1947 (30 June 1978)
> ...



Those so-called documents were created in 1964 by the Russians, as a propaganda ploy, and it worked.  The link is in the OP.  Why not try reading it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> Apparently, you chose your usual name-calling alternative rather than reposting your links if I had missed them.
> 
> Actually, not a surprise, emotional over-reaction is typical of primates at the bottom of the food chain.   Like to try again?
> 
> If we get links supporting a Muslim argument, they will be the first I have seen since I have been in USMB.  $5 says we will never see an appropriate, credible link from Billo_Really.


I'm not going to re-post them!

Go back to my original post and see for yourself.

I'm not going to gift wrap my argument in a shiney box with a big red bow for you.  

I posted my rebuttal with corroborating evidence that showed you're full of shit.  And to date, you're too pussy to address the points I made.


----------



## Beachboy (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, you chose your usual name-calling alternative rather than reposting your links if I had missed them.
> ...




I called it.  No links.  Hit and run poster unsupported by facts.  God I love posting against Muslims.  It makes me look twice as smart as I am!





​


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> I called it.  No links.  Hit and run poster unsupported by facts.  God I love posting against Muslims.  It makes me look twice as smart as I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's links.  Right where I said there were.  And anyone with half a brain can see that.  You're playing word games, troll.

BTW, I'm not a muslim, shit-for-brains.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Facts? from Jew hating websites? Please....Illuminati?..Jewish conspiracy? You're joke here, other than to your fellow Jew haters and the clueless Coyote


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > UN Documents confirm there is a Palestine.
> ...



Says the Muslim hater, Hollie.

lmao!

Applying your reasoning, there is an America but no Americans, we are all invented.

What nonsense!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



My post set forth facts you seem to be too ignorant to respond to.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 31, 2013)

Hollie said:


> But no "Palestinians".
> 
> An invented people with an invented "nationality".


Care to drive them into the sea?


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Which post was that again? Illuminati or Jew conspiracy?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Oct 31, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



No posts that are "Illuminati or Jew conspiracy" , never heard of such things, more Zionist fantasies , I guess.

Post 170 is the post you seem incapable of responding to.

Another poster alleged Israel militarily took land from Egypt in 1948 that is part of Israel today. (And they compared it to the US acquiring land in America. ) This is a false allegation. 

Is it your claim that Israel acquired land from Egypt in 1948 that rightfully belongs to Israel today?


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I want to thank everyone here for the opportunity to examine these questions and look at History from another perspective.
> 
> I know I have studied in bible studies of the progressive revelation of God to mankind, over time.
> 
> ...



Did you learn to worship Nazi websites in your "bible studies of the progressive revelation of God to mankind?"


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Your post #25 your link

Origin of the Word Jew


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 31, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity.
> 
> I would hope the poster who started this thread will one day turn from hate and turn to God.



You Nazi types crack me up. 
You use known Nazi websites to support your mindless hate and then lecture others on turning from hate. 
You need to remove the log from your own eye before noting the splinter in another's.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 31, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread is an illustration of Hate, a statement made that robs others of human dignity and their very identity.
> ...




She cant think straight, too much hate to see through, she doesn't even remember what she posts


----------



## MHunterB (Oct 31, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > I called it.  No links.  Hit and run poster unsupported by facts.  God I love posting against Muslims.  It makes me look twice as smart as I am!
> ...



Yes, all the rest of us know you're not a Muslim but a SFB.  Thanks for the announcement, though!


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 1, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > This is the thing about posting with brainwashed Muslims and their third world educations.  Dramatic statement denying what offends them, but we never see any fact/links to justify a word they post.
> ...



Wow.  Billo's so drunk tonight he's posting to himself........


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So if  the l'il pious pustule itself didn't hear about something down there in Bumfuk, Ark - then it presumes to declaim that such a thing doesn't exist???

What does that l'il sherriliar think it is - Britannica and the OED, with a bag of chips???


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 1, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I want to thank everyone here for the opportunity to examine these questions and look at History from another perspective.
> ...



I learned I need to more often look for authority in Biblical Scriptures by going to the original Greek texts. A Concordance helps. But the fact is language has changed in the past 2000 years and our understanding of the meaning of words has changed too, rendering it very difficult to be able to understand the meaning of certain words, as intended 2000 years ago. I can read Scriptures now more  fully realizing my own limitations. And I can try harder to understand what Bible verses mean, at the same time being much more aware of my limitations. 

Consider the word Caananite used to describe an individual in The New Testament, in modern versions of the Bible. That may not have been the actual term in the original Greek text. And that word Caananite can be interpreted differently, and the meaning may well not have been the same 2000 years ago as it is today. 

The perspective we approach words from can give us new and fresh understandings of Scriptures. 

Understanding who God is happens to be a big part of what I try to do when I study Scriptures. 

Another thing I see more clearly is a more striking difference between The Old and New Testaments.  We start with ethnicity substantially defining relationship with God, like in Judges for example, and move to a much more inclusive path to God, with Jesus message.  And  the progression of mankind continues into today, as we are able to tear down walls that divide. As who a person is, example a Jew or a Caaananite, becomes less clear, for me it becomes clearer it really does not matter. 

I think seeing ourselves as different from each other fuels hate. The Internet and ability to talk to people all over the world is a positive thing. We see our similarities and can have a greater potential to tear down the walls that divide us from each other. 

Of course, each individual is left with choices to make and its those choices that define their destiny.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 1, 2013)

Jroc said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



What are the factual inaccuracies in the paragraph I quoted?

There was no word Jew when any Scriptures were originally written.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews.""

There is the paragraph I quoted.






What is factually incorrect?

I keep asking you to respond to facts I set forth and you keep refusing.

No response to the facts in post 25 or 170 either.

http://www.overlordsofchaos.com/html/origin_of_the_word_jew.html


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sherri-----who according to the essay copy and pasted by the ISA-RESPECTER ------
actually believes that   the person called  "JESUS" ----which is a greek corruption of 
the aramaic   YESHUA-----which is the aramaic form of  the hebrew yehoshua----
spoke  GREEK   or LATIN          She spits on the  book called the  NEW TESTAMENT --
whch makes it absolutely clear that  the person called  "JESUS"    spoke aramaic and 
was also literate in Hebrew-------but NOT GREEK AND NOT LATIN. 

She also asserts that   HE--HIMSELF  declared himself a  JUDEAN   ---in hebrew  
  YEHUDI-------which in english is always rendered       ****JEW*****----
  for the record-----Jesus called himself a  "JEW"      according to sherri. 

  One of the important issues of the christmas story is the detail that  
  Jesus was BORN IN BETHLEHEM. ------the birthplace of DAVID-----
  DAVID  is----in history ------one of the MOST IMPORTANT  
  members of the   HOUSE OF JUDAH  (YEHUDAH)  In fact the new 
  Testament writers went to pains to describe a FAMILY LINK between 
  JESUS and DAVID-----both  of the HOUSE OF JUDAH---(YEHUDIM)

  Our very own sherri----the  BIBLE SCHOLAR----spits on the basic 
  assertions found in the book called the NEW TESTAMENT-----i doubt 
  that she ever read it-------I have a lot more respect for that book than 
  does sherri       She should be careful-----if she also spits on the koran 
  to the same extent----she might be ----beheaded.......


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

The blah blah blah of Dr, Martin Luther King

By *fadi Kiblawi*

OMG OMG OMG. so they hired this Muslim scumbag to do historical revisionism on Dr. King who was obviously Zionist.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



As usual this is much ado about nothing. Sherri sound some anti Semitic website to validate her hate. Typical.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jew_(word). 

The term Jew originates in the Biblical Hebrew word Yehudi meaning "from the Tribe of Judah", "from the Kingdom of Judah, or "Jew". This was translated into the Greek Ioudaios and Latin Iudaeus, from which the Old French giu was derived after dropping the letter "d", and later became the English word Jew.

The Jewish ethnonym in Hebrew is &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497;&#1501; Yehudim (plural of &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1497; Yehudi) which is the origin of the English word Jew. The Hebrew name is derived from the region name Judah (Yehudah &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492.
Originally the name referred to the territory allotted to the tribe descended from Judah the fourth son of the patriarch Jacob (Numbers). Judah was one of the twelve sons of Jacob and one of the Twelve tribes of Israel (Genesis). Genesis 29:35 [1] relates that Judah's mother  the matriarch Leah  named him Yehudah (i.e. "Judah") because she wanted to "praise God" for giving birth to so many sons: "She said, 'This time let me praise (odeh &#1488;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492 God (&#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1492,' and named the child Judah (Yehudah &#1497;&#1492;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492", thus combining "praise" and "God" into one new name.[citation needed] Thereafter Judah vouchsafes the Jewish monarchy, and the Israelite kings David and Solomon derive their lineage from Judah. In Hebrew, the name "Judah" (&#1497; &#1492; &#1493; [&#1491;] &#1492 contains the four letters of the Tetragrammaton  the special, holy, and ineffable name of the Jewish God. The very holiness of the name of Judah attests to its importance as an alternate name for "Israelites" that it ultimately replaces.

Yehudi in the Hebrew Bible
The term Yehudi occurs 74 times in the Masoretic text of the Hebrew Bible. The plural, Yehudim, debuts in 2 Kings 16:6 [2], and in 2 Chronicles 32:18. In Jeremiah 34:9 we find the earliest singular usage of the word Yehudi, "Jew" being used, though The name appears in the Bible in a verb form, in Esther 8:17 [3][unreliable source?] which states, "Many of the people of the land mityahadim (became Yehudim/Judeans/Jews) because the fear of the Yehudim fell on them." Also in Esther 2:5-6, we find that the name "Jew" is given to a man from the tribe of Benjamin:[4][unreliable source?] "There was a man a Yehudi (Judean/Jewish man) in Shushan the capital, whose name was Mordecai the son of Jair the son of Shimei the son of Kish, a Benjamite; who had been exiled from Jerusalem with the exile that was exiled with Jeconiah, king of Judah, which Nebuchadnezzar, king of Babylon, had exiled."

Late Antiquity
In the Septuagint and other Greek documents the word "Jew" (ioudaois) occurs frequently.
In some places in the Talmud the word Israel(ite) refers to somebody who is Jewish but does not necessarily practice Judaism as a religion: "An Israel(ite) even though he has sinned is still an Israel(ite)" (Tractate Sanhedrin 44a). More commonly the Talmud uses the term Bnei Yisrael, i.e. "Children of Israel", ("Israel" being the name of the third patriarch Jacob, father of the sons that would form the twelve tribes of Israel, which he was given and took after wrestling with an angel, see Genesis 32:28-29 [5]) to refer to Jews. According to the Talmud then, there is no distinction between "religious Jews" and "secular Jews."

*That makes the word Jew at least 3000 years old. Case closed. *


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 1, 2013)

Nothing but net by Roudy.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nothing but net by Roudy.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 1, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Nothing but net by Roudy.



Try again, Wikipedia is not a credible source.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but net by Roudy.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

NUTBAR Sherri:


> Try again, Wikipedia is not a credible source.



Ha ha ha. And your garbage site is?  

Seriously the outrageous shit you guys come up with: "the word 'Jew' doesn't exist in the Bible".  

Does this even need to be disproven?  Only an insane person totally blinded by hate would make such a claim.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Nov 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





is sherri still insisting talking about some  "scriptures"    written in english?  
Reminds me of the line by PROFESSOR HIGGINS in  MY FAIR LADY----when he 
castigates    ELIZA   for ruining    THE LANGUAGE OF THE BIBLE 

The writings of the new testament goes to great pain to  render  
JESUS A JUDEAN  -----a person of the same tribe as  KING DAVID  ----
ie a descendant of   JUDAH   ------he is even presented as being BORN in 
the HEREDITARY--- to the JUDEANS----   town of Bethlehem------the lineage christians 
used to link    Jesus to  the tribe of Judah was via his father   Joseph,

There is a reason-----JUDAH   was designated by  JACOB    as -----the progenitor of 
THE ROYAL LINE-----for------the KINGDOM OF ISRAEL

did anyone here ever read the bible? 

PERSON OF THE TRIBE OF JUDAH----YEHUDAH    is a  YEHUDI  ----english...jew

   where is roudy???           I am willing to admit that the  phrase  
                                                      bagels and lox   does not exist in the 
                                                      bible
                                             they is a word for cucumber in the bible---hard for me 
                                                 to pronounce-----but no tomato as far as I know


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

Sherri just posting the same garbage clips, the same anti semitic crap, over and over again, like a lost zombie.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

Come on Sherri, hit us with another of your funny lines.  Your claim that the word "Jew" is made up and isn't in the Bible was the best!  

Can you give us another one like that to make our weekend?!  Please please pretty please!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> NUTBAR Sherri:
> 
> 
> > Try again, Wikipedia is not a credible source.
> ...



Or post so proudly from a Nazi website.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > NUTBAR Sherri:
> ...


I mean, what does a person say? It's like saying the word Muslim doesn't appear in the Koran.  That's how outrageous her claim is.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> * Origin and identity of the so-called Palestinians*
> 
> *Palestinians are the newest of all the peoples on the face of the Earth,* and began to exist in a single day by a kind of supernatural phenomenon that is unique in the whole history of mankind:
> 
> ...



I am highlighting this post because it received five "Thanks."  It was    in answer to a question asked by Muslims.  A fact/link is provided and    ignored, as Muslims 'hit and run' post.  

Muslims can not figure out that USMB viewers of this thread are pretty savy.  USMB viewers can see blatant Muslim ignorance. 






 "So-called" Palestinians demonstrate against negotiations between Israel, 
and the PLO in January 2012. Talk about total idiots.  If Mexicans on 
America's southern border pulled this crap, they would just be shot.  
Israel, Palestine is part of your country, govern it any way you want.​


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 1, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> I am highlighting this post because it received five "Thanks."  It was    in answer to a question asked by Muslims.  A fact/link is provided and    ignored, as Muslims 'hit and run' post.
> 
> Muslims can not figure out that USMB viewers of this thread are pretty savy.  USMB viewers can see blatant Muslim ignorance.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?  You seem to be babbling incoherently.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> I mean, what does a person say? It's like saying the word Muslim doesn't appear in the Koran.  That's how outrageous her claim is.


What's outrageous, is you acting like you know what's in the Qu'ran, when you don't even know how to spell it.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 1, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, what does a person say? It's like saying the word Muslim doesn't appear in the Koran.  That's how outrageous her claim is.
> ...




oh gee-----sherri believes that Jesus spoke english and now Billo thinks muhummad wrote in 
english-------this board gets more and more idiotic   

  "KORAN"   is fine-------it is good enough         the root of the word is---something 
      like   K  R  H -----recitation-----it is a semitic root


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



There is nothing in any texts which suggests, requires or recommends using known Nazi websites as you do in support of your hate for Jews. The fact that you must use BibleBelievers.com to justify your hate would tell any rational person they are barking up the wrong tree. Pretending you have a prob with Israel is laughable. Your prob is clearly with the fact that Jews exist. Wake up and smell the hate you're shoveling. It's obvious.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> There is nothing in any texts which suggest, require, or recommend using known Nazi websites as you do in support of your hate for Jews. The fact that you must use BibleBelievers.com to justify your hate would tell any rational person they are barking up the wrong tree. Pretending you have a prob with Israel is laughable. Your prob is clearly with the fact that Jews exist. Wake up and smell the hate you're shoveling. It's obvious.


The only reason you want it to be about the jews, is because you're too pussy to take responsibility for the shit things Israel has done to the Palestinian's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> oh gee-----sherri believes that Jesus spoke english and now Billo thinks muhummad wrote in
> english-------this board gets more and more idiotic
> 
> "KORAN"   is fine-------it is good enough         the root of the word is---something
> like   K  R  H -----recitation-----it is a semitic root


My post was about *Roudy*, not the other guy.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing in any texts which suggest, require, or recommend using known Nazi websites as you do in support of your hate for Jews. The fact that you must use BibleBelievers.com to justify your hate would tell any rational person they are barking up the wrong tree. Pretending you have a prob with Israel is laughable. Your prob is clearly with the fact that Jews exist. Wake up and smell the hate you're shoveling. It's obvious.
> ...



You choose to ignore the hate spewed by anti-Semitic twits like Sherri and Nazi skanks like Holston because you're too pussy to stand up to those who share your hate. If you want credibility you're gonna have to repudiate the Jew-haters.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> You choose to ignore the hate spewed by anti-Semitic twits like Sherri and Nazi skanks like Holston because you're too pussy to stand up to those who share your hate. If you want credibility you're gonna have to repudiate the Jew-haters.


You call everyone who criticizes Israel a _"jew-hater".  _Even jews who criticize Israel, you call them_ "jew-hating-jews"._  You're doing your best to get people to believe any criticism of Israel is a result of_ "jew-hate" _and nothing more.

When someone say's, _"Israel is in violation of international law"_, it's because they hate jews, not because they are, in fact, in violation of international law?  That's basically what you're trying to get people to believe. I'm sorry, but that dog don't hunt.

*Sherri's* not a _"jew-hater".  _You just call her that, because you ain't got the chops to go toe-to-toe with her in a debate.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You choose to ignore the hate spewed by anti-Semitic twits like Sherri and Nazi skanks like Holston because you're too pussy to stand up to those who share your hate. If you want credibility you're gonna have to repudiate the Jew-haters.
> ...



Not true but I do focus on Jew-hatin' scumbags. 
Evidently that bothers you.
Tough titties, Bitch. 
No rational personal is required to "debate" one who depends, as Sherri does, on BibleBelievers.com to support her hate and if you can't understand that it's your prob.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


  

Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Not true but I do focus on Jew-hatin' scumbags..


I have no argument against a statement like that.



SAYIT said:


> Evidently that bothers you..


Actually, it's the opposite.  Arguments are my Disneyland.


SAYIT said:


> Tough titties, Bitch..


 Man, I like that kinda talk!



SAYIT said:


> No rational personal is required to "debate" one who depends, as Sherri does, on BibleBelievers.com to support her hate and if you can't understand that it's your prob.


Your personal feelings towards a particular website, has nothing to do with the truth of falsehood of a claim.

Even Fox news can say something that is true.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You choose to ignore the hate spewed by anti-Semitic twits like Sherri and Nazi skanks like Holston because you're too pussy to stand up to those who share your hate. If you want credibility you're gonna have to repudiate the Jew-haters.
> ...


Yeah right!  Sherri hates Jews with every ounce of her being...in fact she hates Jews more than she loves life (mostly because she doesn't really have a life anyhow) which is why her hate will one day totally consume her.

Inshallah, sooner rather than later.  Ameen.  Ha ha.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Criticism of the Zionist Regime/Israel is not hate of Jews.

If Israel would end her Occupation and Apartheid and human rights abuses, people of conscience would be happy to stop addressing these egregious social justice issues of our century.

I know of no greater social justice issue the world faces today than the Israeli Occupation of Palestine/Israeli Palestinian conflict.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



If I'm correct about the line of socio-politico logic that prevents decent human beings from acting against morons and staunchly resisting bigots such as Sherri types (apologists for fascist ideologies), those sorts will continue to disgust thinking humans who desire only to be left alone from hateful killers and repressive politico-religious ideologies until those killers and fascists bring violence. The tradition of private citizens acting in support of justice and public order has been enervated over the past decades. Certainly our criminal courts show it little favor. In no reality does "them Joooooos need killin'" remain a viable defense against a murder charge, except in the alternate reality of islamist fascism.


----------



## TheBarber (Nov 2, 2013)

A Palestinian is anyone who lives in the geographical area known as Palestine, Jews, arabs, Christians.... Just like some people are grouped European or South American.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> If I'm correct about the line of socio-politico logic that prevents decent human beings from acting against morons and staunchly resisting bigots such as Sherri types (apologists for fascist ideologies), those sorts will continue to disgust thinking humans who desire only to be left alone from hateful killers and repressive politico-religious ideologies until those killers and fascists bring violence. The tradition of private citizens acting in support of justice and public order has been enervated over the past decades. Certainly our criminal courts show it little favor. In no reality does "them Joooooos need killin'" remain a viable defense against a murder charge, except in the alternate reality of islamist fascism.


If you wanna be left alone, stop occupying their property.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm correct about the line of socio-politico logic that prevents decent human beings from acting against morons and staunchly resisting bigots such as Sherri types (apologists for fascist ideologies), those sorts will continue to disgust thinking humans who desire only to be left alone from hateful killers and repressive politico-religious ideologies until those killers and fascists bring violence. The tradition of private citizens acting in support of justice and public order has been enervated over the past decades. Certainly our criminal courts show it little favor. In no reality does "them Joooooos need killin'" remain a viable defense against a murder charge, except in the alternate reality of islamist fascism.
> ...



You're a bit confused about both property ownership and islamist (fascist), ideology.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yeah right!  Sherri hates Jews with every ounce of her being...in fact she hates Jews more than she loves life (mostly because she doesn't really have a life anyhow) which is why her hate will one day totally consume her.
> 
> Inshallah, sooner rather than later.  Ameen.  Ha ha.


_ "Ha ha", _is right.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> You're a bit confused about both property ownership and islamist (fascist), ideology.


I'm not confused at all. 

 And neither is every nation on the planet, which has considered these areas _*"occupied territories", *_for the last 47 years.

There is no one (including the Israeli High Court), that takes your side on this issue.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > You're a bit confused about both property ownership and islamist (fascist), ideology.
> ...



You're totally confused. 

The disputed territories are termed disputed for a reason.


----------



## editec (Nov 2, 2013)

> There is no such thing as a "Palestinian."



Then why bother denying its existence?


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Posting your "facts" from a Nazi website like BibleBelievers.com, while your perogative, exposes you for the mindless anti-Semitic twit we all know you to be and renders you and your arguments irrelevant.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm correct about the line of socio-politico logic that prevents decent human beings from acting against morons and staunchly resisting bigots such as Sherri types (apologists for fascist ideologies), those sorts will continue to disgust thinking humans who desire only to be left alone from hateful killers and repressive politico-religious ideologies until those killers and fascists bring violence. The tradition of private citizens acting in support of justice and public order has been enervated over the past decades. Certainly our criminal courts show it little favor. In no reality does "them Joooooos need killin'" remain a viable defense against a murder charge, except in the alternate reality of islamist fascism.
> ...



Hollie cannot be bothered with the Facts. 

She is consumed with Hate of Muslims. 

Her Hate even renders her incapable of spelling either Muslim or Jew correctly.

I expect she writes from a mental hospital.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The original Biblical texts prove the word Jew did not appear there. 

I know Zionists cannot face uncomfortable truths.

But the fact is truth is always brought into the light.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Aside from your usual tactic of spamming the thread when your arguments fail, I noticed you could construct no argument to refute my comments.

Your feelings may be hurt when your islamist ideology is exposed as self-defeating, but that's no excuse for your inability to address the facts.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Not called disputed territories. 

ZIONIST fantasies on display again!


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Your islamist fantasies are indefensible.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I saw no arguments or facts to respond to, just Hollies normal hate rant.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You chose to cower from addressing my challenge to your lies.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



78. The Court would observe that, under customary international law as reflected (see paragraph 89 below) in Article 42 of the Regulations Respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land annexed to the Fourth Hague Convention of 18 October 1907 (hereinafter "the Hague Regulations of 1907"), territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army, and the occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.The territories situated between the Green Line (see paragraph 72 above) and the former eastern boundary of Palestine under the Mandate were occupied by Israel in 1967 during the armed conflict between Israel and Jordan. Under customary international law, these were therefore occupied territories in which Israel had the status of occupying Power. Subsequent events in these territories, as described in paragraphs 75 to 77 above, have done nothing to alter this situation. All these territories (including East Jerusalem) remain occupied territories and Israel has continued to have the status of occupying Power.

Study Guide: legal status of territories and Jerusalem


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Nah, you hate Jews and therefore you hate Israel. That's how it usually works.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, what does a person say? It's like saying the word Muslim doesn't appear in the Koran.  That's how outrageous her claim is.
> ...


No dipweed, in the West it's spelled many ways; Quran, Q'ran, Qu'ran usually used by Muslims, and Westerners spell it Koran.  And how would you know what's inside it, Nazi boy?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

TheBarber said:


> A Palestinian is anyone who lives in the geographical area known as Palestine, Jews, arabs, Christians.... Just like some people are grouped European or South American.


There was no such thing as a "Palestinian" Arab up until the 1960's when Arab invaders conveniently stole the name given to the Jews of the region. Up until that time, calling an Arab a Palestinian would be an insult because it meant you were calling him a Jew. 

True story.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

Perhaps then the Arabs should go back to Egypt, Jordan, Syria, and Saudi Arabia, all Muslim lands which they came from.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



See if you can find something to cut and paste about Jordan occupying the West Bank prior to 1967. 

It seems you islamist sympathies are rather one-sided.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



The International Court of Justice holds Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza since 1967 and I provided the actual text from the court opinion where this finding of this court, the highest intl legal authority in our world, appears.

Israel occupies these lands, there are no disputed territories. 

This issue has been definitively decided by the highest legal court in our world, in 2004. 

Deal with the real world , get out of Zionist Fantasyland.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So, obviously, you have no issue with occupation when it's done by your islamist heroes.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Israel is the Occupier, deal with it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Actually, your insensate Joooo hatreds deriving from your islamist politico-religious ideology leaves you poorly equipped to understand that it is arab beggars and squatters who are the occupiers.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



That is an opinion of a hate filled Zionist,  filled with lies.

As I keep having to restate, I am not a Muslim or Islamist or a hater of the "Joooo", whoever that is (not a word in the English language). 

These are Hollie Facts!

lmao


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You are not a Muslim or Jew hater, but guess who is?  Yup.  Same shit.  Did you convert officially?


----------



## TheBarber (Nov 2, 2013)

Arabs are occupying white land (Jews, Christians...). They should get out or be kicked out.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

TheBarber said:


> Arabs are occupying white land (Jews, Christians...). They should get out or be kicked out.



What are you talking about?

Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.

And this is not a Cowboys and Indians struggle.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> TheBarber said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs are occupying white land (Jews, Christians...). They should get out or be kicked out.
> ...



Israel does not occupy Gaza. You insist on furthering this silly notion of which you are utterly ignorant and clueless.

Both the West Bank and Gaza were previously areas controlled by Israel after being annexed from war mongering arabs.

How many times do you need to be corrected on these issues?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > TheBarber said:
> ...



Yes, they do.

I already addressed The Intl Court of Justice Opinion that makes that finding and the UN confirms the Occupation of Gaza continues.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





UN We Still Consider Gaza Occupied


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



How is Gaza occupied (by other than Islamic terrorists), when "Palestinian" arabs voted in a terror syndicate?

How is Gaza occupied (by other than Islamic terrorists), when Israel has no presence in Gaza?

You're suffering from delusions again, right?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The legal concept is Israel exercises effective control of Gaza, they control her borders and impose an unlawful Blockade on Gaza.

I accept the conclusions of the International authorities that Israel occupies Gaza.

You can keep hanging onto those Zionist Fantasies of yours, you seem too much of a weakling and wimp to face the truth about Zionist Israel.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It's just a shame that cannot perceive a reality based worldview. You are so consumed with conspiracies involving _the Zionists_, that your every post is an attempt to implicate _the Zionists_ in some strange, alternate reality that you invent.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Court of Justice?  Who the F are they?  Are they associated with those superheroes from the Justice League or something?  Does Ironman know about this?!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


She has a very vivid imagination, if she put this crap on paper it would fill up the fiction / conspiracy section of a bookstore. 

True story.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I am simply addressing the fact that intl authorities are in universal agreement that Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.

Deal with the Facts in the real world.

The International Court Of Justice exists and they released an Opinion finding there is an Occupation. That is real, not a conspiracy.

The UN is real and they released a video making it 100% clear they still consider Gaza occupied. That is real, not a conspiracy. 

You seem to live in a Fantasyland where Reality is all conspiracies.

Do us all a favor, get help for all these delusions you are living with which prevent you from distinquishing fantasies from reality and lead you to see conspiracies everywhere.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You are simply ignoring the fact that an "occupation" absent any occupying force begs the question: how do you invent a conspiracy involving _the Zionists_ occupying Gaza when the _the Zionists_ are not occupying Gaza?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sadly there are such things as Palestinians. When I think of 9/11 I still see innocent Americans jumping hundreds of feet to their deaths. And then I see the Palestinian things dancing in the street and passing out candy. And people wonder why I can't stand the vermin.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



Intl legal authorities are in universal agreement that Israel occupies Gaza.

That is Reality and not a conspiracy.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



So, we're left with you insisting that there is an "occupation" of Gaza when there is no occupier.

An occupation of none, as it were.

Did you know that the Black Helicopters are hovering overhead?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I maintain Gaza is occupied because intl legal authorities have universally concluded it is occupied, The Intl Court of Justice and the UN and others such as The Intl Red Cross. 

The video released by the UN mentions two resolutions and says there are others confirming Gaza is occupied. Security Council Resolution 1860 confirms this, as does a General Assembly Resolution from October of 2010. 

Get help for your inability to distinquish reality from your delusions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Israel and the occupied territories: providing support in Gaza and monitoring detainees on hunger strike

15-08-2012 Operational Update

The ICRC continues to monitor the humanitarian consequences of Israeli policies and practices in the occupied territories. In the Gaza Strip, the escalation of violence and fuel shortages have exacerbated the already precarious living conditions. What follows is an update on ICRC activities in Israel and the occupied territories between January and the end of May 2012.In the first half of 2012, the deadlock in the peace process persisted despite Jordan's efforts to facilitate talks between Israel and the Palestinian Authority. *In addition, the stalled reconciliation process between Hamas and Fatah proved too great an obstacle and talks on a unity government and elections had to be postponed. *Early March 2012 saw one of the most intense escalations of violence between Gaza and Israel since the 2008/2009 Operation 'Cast Lead'. The killing of a high-ranking official from the Popular Resistance Committees by the Israel Defense Forces triggered barrages of rockets fired from Gaza, injuring some civilians.The closure of Gaza, now in its fifth year, continues to affect every aspect of life in the coastal enclave and to rule out any possibility of economic recovery, despite concessions made by the Israeli authorities. The lengthy permit process and the rigorous security checks required to exit Gaza, whether for treatment, education or training, remain a particular cause for concern. Through cash-for-work and livelihood-support programmes, the ICRC helps impoverished people cope with their precarious circumstances. *Initially, Palestinian detainees in Israeli places of detention staged a series of individual hunger strikes to protest against administrative detention and to call for their release. A mass hunger strike of over 1,500 detainees then began on 17 April. They demanded the resumption of family visits for detainees from Gaza, an end to solitary confinement, and a number of improvements to their conditions of detention. The ICRC stepped up its visits and closely monitored the medical condition of the detainees involved.The ICRC also focused on the humanitarian consequences of restrictions on movement and access to land, of the increase in settler violence, and of Israeli military and law enforcement operations.

Israel and the occupied territories: providing support in Gaza and monitoring detainees on hunger strike


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You can maintain whatever delusions you like - and they are many.

I just find it interesting that you stutter and mumble every time you are required to identify how an occupation is taking place when you can't identify how an occupation is taking place.

I think your emotions are occupied with insensate _Juice_ hatreds which prevent you from confronting a reality based worldview.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I repeat, it is the universal position of international legal authorities that Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. 

These are Facts.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Your endlessly repeating an absurdity doesn't minimize the absurdity.

Why do you refuse to identify how an occupation is taking place when you can't identify how an occupation is taking place?

These are the Facts! You have no Facts!

Did you see that I capitalized the "F" in facts and also added the exclamation point for emphasis?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hollie said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



I keep repeating that Gaza is occupied under intl law, you seem to lack intelligence or mental ability  to accept that .

Get help for your problem please. 

I have provided links to sources that establish East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza are occupied, which are The Intl Court of Justice Opinion on The Wall in 2004, the UN ( and the Occupation is established through both Security Council and General Assembly Resolutions) and The International Red Cross.

Facts: Israel occupies East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza.

Israel occupies these territories by presence and control, effective control exercised, with respect to Gaza.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 2, 2013)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Sadly there are such things as Palestinians. When I think of 9/11 I still see innocent Americans jumping hundreds of feet to their deaths. And then I see the Palestinian things dancing in the street and passing out candy. And people wonder why I can't stand the vermin.


Assuming there is no such thing as a Palestinian, I have learned the Arabs from Jordan, Syria and Egypt who call themselves 'Palestinian' were taught to say that by Hero Arafat.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 12, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly there are such  things as Palestinians. When I think of 9/11 I still see innocent  Americans jumping hundreds of feet to their deaths. And then I see the  Palestinian things dancing in the street and passing out candy. And  people wonder why I can't stand the vermin.
> ...



Absolutely true!


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 13, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The " Christian"   who knows nothing but hate is talking about " Jesus" again


----------



## proudveteran06 (Nov 13, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Doesn't matter what you " think " Frau Sheri . Israel is never going to leave E. Jerusalem


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 13, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Very true.  Not in a million years.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 13, 2013)

proudveteran06 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...



It seems like no matter what the topic of a thread about Muslims, it all  comes down to the fact that Muslims are brainwashed.  Of course Muslims  deny this.  So, how do we prove it?  

Check out this little girl and her answers to questions.  This kind of  brainwashing at that age can not be reversed.  I am afraid that this  little girl is not only a lost soul, but she will be an enemy of my  country, and the Western way of life.  Sadly, there is only one way to  deal with this kind of brainwashing.  This is why there are mass graves.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg3m3t87-dk"]brainwashed little muslim girl [must see] original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...


Or the Hulk? The Hulk would get a little peeved if he suspected anything.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Ranman said:


> There is no such thing as a "Palestinian."  makes it feel ok inside so bat shit carzy people can kill them.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "America."  There I just ended the war on terror.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a Neg Rep. There I fixed that.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Ranman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ranman said:
> ...


Not at all. I quit school in the 1st grade because they had recess.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 13, 2013)

Ranman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ranman said:
> ...


Certainly, the murderer does deserve the death penalty. No real soldier condones his acts.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranman said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Ranman said:
> ...



I knew Muslims were poorly educated, but I did not know until now that they were "slow."


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranman said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Ranman said:
> ...


Go stand in the corner till I tell you to move.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Ranman said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



Muslims think they can rule the world, yet they can not even spell!  




​


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters
> 
> Yeshua (Jesus real Aramaic name) was born in Bethlehem, a Palestinian city in the West Bank and home to one of the largest Palestinian Christian communities. The Church of the Nativity, one of the oldest churches in the world, marks the birthplace of Jesus and is sacred to both Christians and Muslims. While tourists from the around the world visit the site, they are subject to Israeli checkpoints and roadblocks. The Israeli construction of the West Bank barrier also severely restricts travel for local Palestinians. In April of 2010, Israeli authorities barred Palestinian Christians from entering Jerusalem and visiting the Church of Holy Sepulchre during Easter. Yosef Zabaneh, a Palestinian Christian merchant in Ramallah, said: The Israeli occupation in Gaza and the West Bank doesnt distinguish between us, but treats all Palestinians with contempt.
> 
> Jesus was Palestinian and why it matters | The Ugly Truth



Palestine, Palestinian nor West Bank appears in the New Testament.  In contrast, Judaea, Israel do appear in the New Testament:

MATTHEW 2:1 " Now when Jesus was born in Bethlehem of *Judaea* in the days of Herod the king . . ."

MATTHEW 2:19-21 "But when Herod was dead, behold, an angel of the Lord appeareth in a dream to Joseph in Egypt, Saying, Arise, and take the young child and his mother, and go into the land of* Israel*: for they are dead which sought the young child's life. And he arose, and took the young child and his mother, and came into the land of* Israel*."

Nope.  No mention of Palestine or any Palestinians.

Next.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mADrjwfBgYA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



The Mesha Stele, commissioned by King Mesha of Moab (present-day Jordan) tops Herodotus.

The 9th Century B.C.E. Mesha Stele aka Moabite Stone [1] precedes Herodotus' 5th Century B.C.E. book by a good 400 years!

[1]"As for Omri, king of Israel, he humbled Moab many years . . ."

If you gainsay the above, I'd suggest you gander over to The Louvre in Paris, France & see for yourself.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn writes:

"They did not call Jesus King of the Jews, the word Jews did not even exist until the third century AD. 

Wikipedia is no credible source for anything.
Here is a link to original Greek text.

http://www.qbible.com/greek-new-test...atthew/27.html 

===========================

50_RiaL:

Ioudaion = Jews

Matthew 27:11 Interlinear: And Jesus stood before the governor, and the governor did question him, saying, 'Art thou the king of the Jews!' And Jesus said to him, 'Thou sayest.'


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2013)

50_RiaL said:


> SherriMunnerlyn writes:
> 
> "They did not call Jesus King of the Jews, the word Jews did not even exist until the third century AD.
> 
> ...





You don't understand-----sherri insists that both Jesus and the romans who occupied 
judea    SPOKE MODERN ENGLISH   -----but sometimes she says that jesus spoke  
arabic


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews."
> 
> Origin of the Word Jew



You left these out:

French: Juifs
Spanish: Judios
Portuguese: Judeus
Danish: Joder
Dutch: Joden
Esperanto: Judoj
Basque: Juduak
Turkish: Yahudiler
Galician: Xudeus

Sherri's household: Joos.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn writes:
> ...



Ms. Rose, so good to read your witticisms . . . second to none.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn writes:

Show me writings of contemporaries of Jesus who used the word Jew then. 

The word Jew appears nowhere in the original Greek text of the Christian Bible. 

=============

50_RiaL:


The Jewish Alexandrian, Philo, a contemporary of Jesus -- though he never mentions Jesus in his body of work -- writes in FLACCUS, ""There are five districts in the city [of Alexandria], named after the first five letters of the written alphabet, of these two are called the quarters of the *Jews*, because the chief portion of the *Jews* lives in them."


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 15, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It was this video where I learned Jesus was never called a Jew.
> 
> This is a speech by Palestinian Christian Dr. Mazin Qumsiyeh, who is a Professor and activist and writer and resident of Beit Sahour in the Occupied West Bank.
> 
> ...



Thus said Jesus, "I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of *Israel*." 
-- MATTHEW 15:24


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 15, 2013)

50_RiaL said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Many people suffer under the misapprehension that Jesus was a*"Jew,"*moreover, that he was**"King of the Jews."*Thus, by inference, that the*"Jews"*were the*"Chosen People"*of the*Holy Bible*and so ancient possessors and modern inheritors of the Bible Covenants gifted by Yahweh to their forebears Abraham, Jacob and Judah. However, this is not the case. In fact, during Christ's Mission and Passion no such people existed called*"Jews"*nor indeed did the word*"Jew."*In short: Jesus was NOT a*"Jew"*nor was he**"King of the Jews."In fact, Jesus is referred as a*"Jew"*for the first time in the*New Testament*in the 18th century; in the revised 18th century English language editions of the 14th century first* English translations of the*New Testament. The etymology of the word*"Jew"*is quit clear. Although*"Jew"*is a modern conception its roots lie in the 3rd and 4th centuries AD. That is, the modern English word*"Jew"*is the 18th century contraction and corruption of the 4th century Latin*"Iudaeus"*found in St. Jerome's*Vulgate Edition*and derived from the Greek word*"Ioudaios."*The evolution of this can easily be seen in the extant manuscripts from the 4th century to the 18th century, which illustrate not only the origin of the word*"Jew"*found in the Latin word*"Iudaeus"*but also its current use in the English language.* Littered throughout these manuscripts are the many earlier English equivalents used by various chroniclers between the 4th and the 18th century. Thus, from the Latin*"Iudaeus" to the English "Jew" the*evolution of these English forms is:*"Gyu," "Giu," "Iu," "Iuu," "Iuw," "Ieuu," "Ieuy," "Iwe," "Iow," "Iewe," "Ieue," "Iue," "Ive," "Iew,"*and then, finally, the 18th century,"Jew."*Similarly, the evolution of the English equivalents for*"Jews"*is:*"Giwis," "Giws," "Gyues," "Gywes," "Giwes," "Geus," "Iuys," "Iows," "Iouis," "Iews,"*and then, finally, in the 18th century,*"Jews."
> ...



*And in Israel and throughout the world the Jews are called

 'Yehudim.'​*


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> Your islamist fantasies are indefensible.


They're not "islamist fantasies", they're international laws.

And that is the position of every country on the planet, you're calling "indefensible".

Your argument is a joke!


----------



## Hollie (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Your islamist fantasies are indefensible.
> ...



They actually are islamist fantasies. 

Excusing the actions of islamist terrorists because that appeals to your joooooo hatreds doesn't make your nonsensical claims any less nonsensical.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn writes:
> ...


According to Sherri Jesus and Moses were Muslim before Islam even existed. They just didn't know they were Muslims. It's kinda like being adopted and then finding out years later those aren't your real parents.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > Your islamist fantasies are indefensible.
> ...


Since when did Muslims and Arabs preach "international law". 

What a fargin joke these Neo Nazis are. Ha ha ha. 

"Billo_not_Really"


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Hollie said:
> ...




Muslims are ALWAYS PREACHING INTERNATIONAL LAW  

    SHARIAH UBER ALLES

There are many  "constitutions"     in islamic cesspits----
that  specifically reject any provision of  "international law"------which 
is in conflict with Shariah  ------like  those annoying   UNIVERSAL RIGHT  things 
that   the UN -----has tried to jam down the throats of isa--respecters-------


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Since when did Muslims and Arabs preach "international law".


Since when have you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 15, 2013)

Hollie said:


> They actually are islamist fantasies.
> 
> Excusing the actions of islamist terrorists because that appeals to your joooooo hatreds doesn't make your nonsensical claims any less nonsensical.


People defending their home from foreign invaders are not terrorists.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did Muslims and Arabs preach "international law".
> ...


Well shooting missiles into civilian areas (while hiding behind your own civilians of course), blowing up busloads of kids, or restaurants, malls or pizzerias, or brainwashing little kids to become suicide bombers doesn't really comply with international law.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > They actually are islamist fantasies.
> ...


There isn't a single Jew in Gaza you fucking idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 18, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Palestinians only mention international law when its convenient for them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Well shooting missiles into civilian areas (while hiding behind your own civilians of course), blowing up busloads of kids, or restaurants, malls or pizzerias, or brainwashing little kids to become suicide bombers doesn't really comply with international law.


So doesn't a 47 year occupation on land that isn't yours and shooting at people fishing and farming.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 18, 2013)

Fishing and farming? wtf?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Palestinians only mention international law when its convenient for them.


That's better than the deer-in-the-headlights look you give when people mention Israeli violations of international law.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Fishing and farming? wtf?





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x1W2KFUI2E]IDF Live Fire & No Boarding on Palestinian Fishermen Boats - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSECq3kxT4I]Israeli Military Shoot Gaza Farmer - YouTube[/ame]



Now go ahead and explain why you have no problem with that?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians only mention international law when its convenient for them.
> ...



Of course firing missiles into civilian neighborhoods is ok though right?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

The fishing boat was more than likely outside the boundary (six miles from the coast), and quelle surprise - English people with the farmers - hooray for Pallywood.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> The fishing boat was more than likely outside the boundary (six miles from the coast), and quelle surprise - English people with the farmers - hooray for Pallywood.


It was 3 miles from shore in Gazan territorial waters.

BTW, international maritime law allows 12 miles off shore.

The Israeli's illegally restrict Gazans to 6 miles where they have no jurisdiction.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Of course firing missiles into civilian neighborhoods is ok though right?


No it's not and I've already stated as such many times.

You see, I have the ability to look at this objectively, you don't.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > The fishing boat was more than likely outside the boundary (six miles from the coast), and quelle surprise - English people with the farmers - hooray for Pallywood.
> ...



Ah, since the war Israel restricted it to 3 miles.  Apparently there are a few boats who like to chance their luck.  The Helsinki Maritime Law comes into effect as Gaza and Israel are still at war - a ceasefire does not mean a peace treaty.  Israel has every right to control the waters.  If Gaza hadn't upped the rockets leading to Pillar of Defense, then the maritime blockade would have stayed at six miles.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Fishing and farming? wtf?
> ...


Hey *High_Gravity*,

At least* Sweet_Caroline* had the balls to comment!


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I can't watch youtube at work bro, the videos are blocked.


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 19, 2013)

There have been *317 posts* to this   thread, but not a single one has addressed the second post in the   thread.  Not really a surprise is it.  Muslims, ignoring the truth will   not make it go away.



Beachboy said:


> In 1948 when Israeli's were attacked by Arab   countries, the Israeli Army  pushed into land occupied by Egypt, and   took it as their own.  A prize  of war that gave Jews a larger country.    The people that were defeated  now lived in Israel.  The defeated  Arabs  grabbed onto the name  "Palestinians," but there were no  Palestinians  before 1948.  The whole  thing was and still is an Arab  ploy to take  land that they lost when  they attacked Israel.
> 
> Let the Israeli government do what it wants with the land in their own    country.  After all, in the Mexican-American War, America took the    southern border of the United States as it now stands.  Yes the southern    most parts of California, Arizona, New Mexico, and Texas were part of    Mexico.  Why should the Arabs of Palestine get a do-over?  Sorry, he   who  wins the war writes the history.


----------



## 50_RiaL (Nov 20, 2013)

Beachboy said:


> There have been *317 posts* to this   thread, but not a single one has addressed the second post in the   thread.  Not really a surprise is it.  Muslims, ignoring the truth will   not make it go away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As late as 1968 the United Nations did not recognize the Arabs as "Palestinians": UN General Assembly Resolution 2443 calls them "inhabitants," "population," or "Arab civilian population."  But not "Palestinians."


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDyybNv1Iw]Free Palestine - Genocide - (Rap Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Nov 20, 2013)

Alfie:  why don't you show us that verse from Joel in the original language?  You seem to have the erroneous impression that Joel wrote in English......


----------



## Beachboy (Nov 20, 2013)

50_RiaL said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > There have been *317 posts*  to this   thread, but not a single one has addressed the second post in  the   thread.  Not really a surprise is it.  Muslims, ignoring the  truth will   not make it go away.
> ...



Yet, how soon are the facts forgotten.  The concept of Palestinians came  in 1964 from the Russians trying to drum up propaganda of their own.






Trust the Russians in 1964, *REALLY?*​


----------

